# WWE RP Main thread



## Vergil (Nov 6, 2011)

?We?re here at a sold out Maddison Square Gardens on a frosty day in New York City. Welcome to Monday night Raw, I?m your host Denny Neilson along with my Co-commentator WWE Hall of Famer The Barbarian Dangil!?

?Welcome indeed viewers of Raw! Tonight I guarantee that your cotton or silk socks will be blown off by the jaw dropping awe of both my commentary and the announcement that is made by our Chairman Jason Khan.?

?That?s right! Last week on Smackdown Mr Khan said that there would be a shake up in World Wrestling Entertainment that would reverberate through the ages and as always he delivered on his promise; let?s take a look.?


*Promo video: 

*Last Week!

A smartly dressed man approaches the ring. His goatee showing signs of grey but rather than making him look weaker, it makes him look distinguished and experienced. He exudes power. The WWE is his and he will keep it that way. He has a sneer on his face. The red tint to the video makes him look like a devil. 

?This product which I destroyed the McMahons for, this company which I worked 5 long years to get a hold of?. is rotten. And what?s worse is that you idiot fans eat it up like some starving dogs.? The crowd boos angrily 

?It?s a meal I won?t stomach any longer. I?m not here to make friends, I?m here to make money and the only way to do that is to clear out some of the deadwood.?

?Starting from Next week; on Monday Night Raw I declare that all championship belts are vacated and every superstar in the back will have an opportunity. That?s right. The Cruiserweight, The European, Intercontinental, the Hardcore, The Tag Team, the Divas, The Heavyweight and the WWE Championships are all relinquished by their holders and at the next PPV there will be new champions!?

?But the product is stale not because of who is the holder of the belts but because of  all the muscle bound idiots competing for them. I can count on one hand the wrestlers in the back who deserve to be here the rest of you are nothing to me. Because of that I?m taking drastic measures. On Monday Night Raw I will introduce a whole host of new talent. Wrestlers that will show all you people what this company was once about. Prepare for the *Generation of Jason!*?

End.


?We now take you live to one of the members of the Generation of Jason.?

The camera cuts to a man with white hair and a red leather coat, he has black sunglasses on and a confident smile on his face. A smaller man stands next to him with a microphone, looking a little nervous.

?Arnold Butts here with one of the Generation - a young superstar that goes by the name of Dante. Dante, the announcement that our chairman made has shocked the wrestling world. New superstars, titles vacated and whilst it may be a good move the older more experienced superstars are a little annoyed. Are you feeling any pressure??

Dante looks down at the 5ft man and places a hand on his shoulder. 

?The question shouldn?t be am I feeling any pressure, the question is are THEY feeling any pressure. We got a whole host of talented guys and make no mistake as sure as you have a ridiculous name, I will beat them all and become the Greatest of All Time.? Dante nods slowly as he holds his chin

?I understand you have a match up tonight against a superstar who??

?Yeah?Greatest of All Time. That sounds pretty good. Dante The Greatest Superstar of All Time. Not to mention the sexiest.? he says as he looks at his reflection

?About your match??

?I got to get the guys on Promos to get that on T-shirts and Tank tops. I wonder if they?ll put it on an Ice cream bar. Maybe on a cereal box too. I love cereal?.? Dante walks away in his own world leaving Arnold looking bewildered.

?Dante.. your match?Dante!?

?Dante?s match is coming up Next here on Raw!?  Denny says as they cut

*Ad break.* 

?We?re set for one on one action and we understand that it pits two of the Generation of Jason members against each other.? Denny says to Dangil

?We shall find out just who has the potential to be the Greatest of All Time of this current crop.?

?There?s a whole slew of other superstars which have yet to come out and??

?Make no mistake Dante is the Greatest.? Dangil says confidently

?Do you know what Impartial commentary Dangil is??? Denny looks at the big man.


Suddenly the music hits and Dante comes into the arena and onto the ramp. He is escorted by a pair of scantily dressed buxom twins one is firmly attached to his left arm, the other is handing invitations to a backstage party to random members of the audience. Dante struts down the ramp waving at the fans, turns and receives a kiss from both twins before running to the ring and entering. He slides in and poses in front of the camera as his pyrotechnics go off behind him.

?That?s your son and you?re proud of that?!? Denny says accusingly to Dangil

?His seed will be spread far across this land..?

?Uh.. you make me sick.? Denny facepalms

The lights go out and on the video the spooky image of three little girls dressed all in white peer blankly into the camera and say ?He?s here?? Devil?s Dance hits.

From the ramp the roar of a motorcycle is heard and a single headlight rolls in. A spotlight shines on the rider who is announced as Armageddon!

?Dante should have paid more attention to who his opponent is?That?s Armageddon! I?ve heard of him. He?s one insane sicko!? Denny shouts, ?It looks like your boy is going to have a tough time!?

?Ha! You misunderestimate him!?

?Is that even a word??

?It came from my mouth so it has become one!? Dangil says triumphantly.

Armageddon drives down the ramp and circles the ring before slowly getting off the bike and looking up at his opponent who is standing unfazed in the middle of the ring doing stretches. Armageddon enters the ring as the lights turn back up, by stepping over the ropes in a display of power, looking down at his opponent.

Dante looks up at him with a smirk, ?What the hell are you supposed to be?? he says to the masked man.

Armageddon says nothing but replies with a vicious right hand straight to Dante?s mouth as the referee calls for the match to start?


----------



## Kuno (Nov 7, 2011)

*Divas...*
*
An interrupted interview...*


Arnold Butts stood shaking his head as one of the many wrestlers walked away.  His eyes darted around to find someone else to talk to.  It was then he spied a woman, she wore white hotpants and a tight white off the shoulder shirt.  “Kiya!  A word about what happened!”  He waved at the camera man to follow his movements.  

When the woman heard her named called she turned tossing the mass of blonde hair over her shoulder.  She looked down at the man holding the microphone and smiled sweetly.  “What can I do for you Mr. Butts?”  Kiya said glancing from him to the camera and back again.

“I just wanted to get your take on what Mr. Khan had announced the other day.”

“I'll be honest Mr. Butts, at first I was a bit outraged but then I started thinking about how awful the Diva division had become and I really think that this will be a good thing.  Get people out of the stagnation that has overcome the women.”

“You don't think others will say something else?”

“Oh I'm sure they will but I stand by what I said.  The woman in this organization are talented and deserve to be touted as something more than beautiful twits.”

“Yes but-”

“Only because you're not one of the beautiful ones.”  A red headed woman stepped to Arnold's other side, interrupting him and essential pinning him between the two women.

“Do you really think anything you say bothers me?”  Kiya shot back.

“Ms. Heather what is your-”

“Of course not, you're too stupid for it to.”  Heather responded with a smirk, putting her hands on her hips.

“I'm too stupid?  Really?  What about what happened last week?  Or you didn't realize that they were talking about you?  That they called you a slut.”  Kiya grinned at the look of outrage on Heather's face.

“You are so going to get it!”  Heather almost screamed as she stepped forward, her hand extended and pushed Kiya's shoulder.

“Ladies-”  Arnold began but clamped his mouth shut when Kiya stepped forward, he was completely pinned between them, his eyes moved back and forth between the two at chest level, his eyebrows wiggled at the camera as he eyed their breasts.

“Don't you touch me!”  Kiya yelled back and shoved Heather.

Just as Heather was about to retaliate Arnold spoke up louder.  “Save it for the ring ladies!”

They both paused glaring at each other then a sneer overcame them.  “Sound good to me.”  Kiya then grinned wickedly.

“Just bide your time before you get your ass kicked.”  Heather smirked as they both turned their backs and stormed away.

“I guess we have one of our matches for the Diva division tonight!”  Arnold Butts smiled into the camera as he wiped a bit of sweat from his brow.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 7, 2011)

*Divas...*

*Yuki/Partially Inka...*

“Hello, and we bring you an exclusive interview with one of the new girls of the Diva division.  Slim, what do you think of your match?” Arnold Butts was at it again, but in the Diva section, he was nothing but hot air sometimes.

“I'm gunna have to be fast.  Take her out before she gets her hands on me.  That's normally how my matches work, even back in highschool.” Slim says grinning widely, fiddling with a pair of old but cleaned up aviator goggles.

“Who is it that you're wrestling tonight?”

“I don't know, everyone's new, so of course I won't know the tactics.  So I didn't eve-” Slim gets cut off mid-sentence, as a woman even taller than she is shoves her to the side, and knocking her to the ground.

“Move it Tiny.” The redhead that walked by looked like a bear compared to the small frame of Yuki, though, she seemed...Soaked.  Unbeknownst to both, they were the match that was next.

“Well, that was rude.”  Yuki says, pulling her shirt down, she stands up, and shakes her head.  

“I have another Interview to do here, so, see you.”  And Arnold Butts was away in a flash.

“I wonder who that was...And who she's fighting.” Yuki wonders, walking in the opposite direction she's supposed to go.  She saw a few unfamiliar faces, then it was time for her match, she goes running towards the right direction, spotting a familiar blonde nearby, looking pretty irritated.  “Kiya!  Wish me luck!” she says, giving Kiya a swinging hug and sprinting towards the entrance, she was the first to show up for the match.

“Good luck Yuki!” Kiya yells back.

Yuki enters the ring, she puts on her goggles, then grins and waves to everyone.  Immediately afterwards, the room grows dark, her opponent enters.  She had a psychotic look in her eye, and Yuki could tell she meant business.

The referee raised his hand and began the match.  The Fireball charged like a raging bull, Yuki dodged that one, "Come back here you BITCH!" the redhead roared.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 7, 2011)

*The Men...

Hephaestus/Dude/The Cowboy...*

?About damn time.?  A man was standing in front of a television backstage, he had been watching the interviews by Arnold Butts given to his compatriots of the WWE.  He had been tapping a large tool against his leg then tossed his sledgehammer up, causing it to spin in a circle before grasping it and letting it tap against his leg again.  Long dreadlocks shifted down his leather clad back, obscuring the symbol painted there as he moved the hammer.

?About time what??  a very large blonde man said looking up from the colorful cube in his hands, his look confused.

?They are changing things up in here Dude, didn't you hear??

?No.  I didn't hear anything like that.?  A scowl creased the large man's brow.

?That's 'cause ya'll don't pay attention to nuthin'.?  a handsome man drawled as he tilted his straw cowboy hat back a bit and leaned against the concrete wall.

?I pay attention.?  Dude snapped back at the guy.

?And, who the hell, pray tell, are you??  Hephaestus turned from the television and looked the man over.  A chuckle escaped him as he took in the bare chest, jeans, chaps, and hat.

?I'm the new blood around here.?  His accent giving the words a soft purr.  ?Not my fault ya'll couldn't do anythang before thing were changed.?

?One match is all I had before he took over.?  Hephaestus tossed his thumb toward the images of Jason Khan, yet again, flashing over the screen.

?Bit defensive are ya??  The Cowboy grinned pushing himself away from the wall.

?I'm not getting defensive!?  Hephaestus snapped, his temper getting the best of him.

?Don't worry I'll get him.?  Dude stepped forward with a glare.

?I've seen you wrastle.  Ain't ya the 'Dude'...?  The Cowboy lifted his hands and wiggled his fingers as if quoting Dude's name.  ?That cost the U.S. The gold medal in wrestling?  Got distracted did ya??

Blue eyes narrowed and nostrils flared at the inflection in Cowboys voice.  The large man known only as Dude, looked like a bull ready to rampage.

?Are you getting this??  A loud whisper came from the side of the room as Arnold Butts stood next to the cameraman. 

?Ah look.  Ya'lls adoring fans are watching.?

An ebony hand clasped Dude's shoulder.  ?Why don't you settle this the right way Dude.  Kick his ass in the ring.?

?Right.  In the ring!?  Dude screamed, his face turning red and veins bulging.

?Fine by me.?  Cowboy bowed toward him and turned around leaving them standing there.

?This is going to be an interesting night.?  Arnold Butts said with a strained smile toward the camera, then his eyes widened.  ?I guess they are fighting right now.?  He cupped his ear and Hephaestus looked at the screen, the lights had dimmed and a particular song started to play that could only mean that the Cowboy was heading toward the ring.

?Oh hell no!?  Hephaestus slammed his hammer into a wooden table shattering it.  ?Get your large ass out there and destroy him!?  the man screamed at Dude and pointed his sledgehammer toward the ring entrance.

?AAAARRRRRRR!!?  Dude roared and raced toward the entrance.  The music changed and the ruffled announcer quickly read off the paper announcing the impromptu match.  

Dude took a deep breath and grinned as the crowd started to cheer tentatively.  He grinned and started high-fiving people referencing toward his ear like a phone toward a couple of women then raced into the ring.  ?You're dead!?  he pointed angrily at the other man.

The cowboy laughed, took off his hat and tossed it wide over the crowd and gestured for him to bring it on.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 7, 2011)

*Hermes - Debut match* (Part 1)

Jeffrey considered his opponent carefully while the announcer worked the crowd.  Built like a ton of bricks; a punch from him would probably feel roughly like being hit by a truck.  Jeffrey made a note to make doubly sure to roll properly with the punches taking one solid would end his career before it even started.

Jeffrey shifted his weight testing the mat.  He had trained long and hard for this but he still couldn't help but feel the pressure from the crowd.  They were building up as the announcer reached his peak and the fight would start soon.  He smiled to himself and tapped the toe of one foot behind him.  Time to get going.

Steeling himself he advanced slowly as the announcer called the match to a start.  Time to get in character, forget the crowd, forget the lights, just practice like he trained.  Hermes advanced to the center of the ring reaching his hand to shake his opponents.  On cue the man grinned grabbed the offered hand and swung him forcefully to the ropes.

Hermes ran, even as a child he had always felt freest when running though the "squared circle" wasn't exactly a spacious field that he might have preferred.  He pivoted as he reached the ropes letting his weight and momentum rebound back at his opponent and leaped thrusting his feet at his opponent like a human javelin.

Twenty feet would be near a world record on the track.  In the squared circle it was nothing.  His opponent scrambled to dodge at the last minute a look of surprise on his face and Hermes flew towards the other side of the ring.  He twisted to let his back catch the ropes again, speed was everything in the ring, standing still might as well have been death to Hermes.

He bounced again and charged as his opponent struggled to turn.  Hermes caught him in a flying tackle, it wasn't pretty but it threw the off-balance opponent from his feet.  He caught himself and smiled, it was time for the fun to begin.


----------



## Chaos (Nov 8, 2011)

*The Prophet*

Joshua smiled when he heard the cheering from inside. This was it. The prof leagues. He'd made it. He saw sweat beading the foreheads of some other contestants in the room. Joshua's smile widened. _Not so sure of yourself now, are you?_ He remembered how every single one of them had boasted their own prowess before the crowd got into the arena, telling everyone how good they were, how much the crowd was going to love/fear them. Every single one of them but Joshua. Yet here he stood, basking in the noise of the audience, and there they sat, staring at their knees, whispering silent prayers to whatever God these men worshiped. 

He double-checked his own appearance. It wouldn't do to show up to his first match without looking perfect. He stared at the mirror. Two white eyes stared back. His long hair fell dirty off his shoulders, his skin looked pale as milk. His limbs looked as if they'd die off within minutes, as if they'd simply fall off his body and hit the ground with a soft, rotten thud. Yellow teeth and long dirty nails finished the image. It was perfect. He was ready. When one of the organizers came to get him and the music in the arena started, The Prophet walked out onto the stairs and Joshua Locust stayed behind.










​
Patiently, The Prophet waited. The music swelled, red laser screens moved over the audience. At exactly fifty seconds in, an explosion of fire covered the first part of the walkway, after which the fire spread out over the sides of it, creating a burning bridge to the ring. When the explosion faded away, the gaunt, pale silhouette of The Prophet stood in it's place. His milky white eyes scanned the audience and with a smile on his face that was somewhere between maniacal and simply batshit insane, The Prophet started walking towards the ring. The flames on the bridge burned brightly, but they provided the only light in the arena. The Prophet knew this would make him seem an even more shadowy figure. He could feel the crowd's tension, the anticipation for one of the new contestants.

"Weighing in at onehundredandsixtyfive pounds, a terror spawned by war and desolation, the only servant of a forgotten God, king of the Rapture, I give you..." The Prophet broke into a run on the last part to the Ring, grabbed the top rope and jumped on it, holding his precarious balance with an almost inhuman certainty. He raised his arms to the heavens. Blinders went on in the whole arena, bathing the ring, the crowd, and the skeleton-like appearance of the Prophet in light. "THE PROPHET!" The music still sounded. The Prophet kept his perch for a few more moments, enough to show the entire audience the full extent of his emaciated body. Then he jumped down into the Ring, walked to the center, slowly spun, staring at the audience with a scary focus.

His maniacal laugh timed perfectly with the stopping music. The arena was flooded with the sound of insanity. The Prophet pointed at a few random people on the front rows and slashed his finger across his throat, silently mouthing the words 'you will die soon', all the while staring at them with that crazed expression. The referee came up behind him and grabbed his arm. The Prophet snarled, but he followed the referee to his corner, all the while staring at the last one of the audience to be his focus, smiling. 

When the lights dimmed for the other fighter to enter, The Prophet sank back into his own dark thoughts, not even paying attention to the other's entrance. _Shadows, darkness, burning bodies and devastated cities. The end is closing in on us, and I'll be on top when the world ends, to be the principal shadow in a land of darkness._ Through everything, The Prophet smiled.


----------



## Yondaime Namikaze (Nov 8, 2011)

*WWE main stage*

A young man stands in the middle of the stage. He has olive-tanned skin and a lightly shaved head. His hair is a light black and his jaw and face chiseled. Dressed only in his wrestling attire with a microphone held close to his mouth, the crowd chants ?Rush? repeatedly. 

Stanley soaks in the cheers of the fans standing in a stiff yet relaxed pose. As the hustle and bustle of the audiences noise starts to die down Stanley lets the words roll from his mouth;

*?Title shot.?*

The crowd goes into an uproar and once again Stanley waits for the noise to die down. Once the cheers go into a complete stand-still Stanley looks around before saying; 

*?I am going to wipe out all the chumps of wrestling; I will face the greatest in the industry and take them all out. Anyone who wants to face me, I?m willing as long it earns me a spot for the WWE Championship. But before any of that, there is one man I would like to face??*

Stanley paused and let his words echo throughout the arena, all of a sudden Stanley projected his voice;

*?DANTE, BRING IT ON.?*


----------



## Vergil (Nov 8, 2011)

*Dante vs Armageddon*

Dante staggered at the cheap shot by his opponent, he reeled towards the corner where Armageddon continued to pummel away with his huge right hands. He was dazed and couldn’t do anything, he heard the referee begin his count to 5 whilst reprimanding Armageddon about his in ring conduct.

Dante felt his arm being grabbed as he was sent running from one corner to the opposite one. As a reflex he spun about so he chest wouldn’t hit the oncoming turnbuckles but as he turned he saw the train like charge of the man in black rush towards him. Too fast! A massive dropkick hit him square in the chest. 

“Shit!” Dante shouted. 

“That’s almost 300 lbs of dropkick straight to the chest! How does such a big man do such a move?” Denny exclaimed in shock from the commentary box

“Dante needs to find some sort of offense. Big guys like that are dangerous when they build up momentum.” Dangil said

Armageddon looked down at Dante who was sitting on the ground clutching his chest. He grabbed him by his hair, pulling him up and in a show of strength lifted him up horizontally high above his head in a traditional military press. He then dropped his opponent towards the ground, his knee interrupting the fall and connecting with Dante’s ribs.

Dante had to create some space. This was an unbelievable amount of punishment he was taking. He rolled to the ropes and grabbed them to try and crawl up. Armageddon continued his assault by positioning a foot onto the back of Dante’s neck and pushing down, starting an illegal choke. Again the referee started his 5 count, with Armageddon releasing at 4 and a half and staring at the ref intensely.

As that was happening Dante positioned himself, laying on his back. Armageddon turned to inflict more punishment to Dante but was met with 5 swift kicks to the knee. “No-one is good on their knees” Dangil’s voice boomed in his head as he remembered their training together. 

“Some people are very good on their knees.” Dante remembered retorting, his father utterly oblivious to the innuendo.

The kicks seemed to have an effect on the big man in that it seemed to irritate him. He caught one of Dante’s legs and stomped down hard on his knee.

He had to get off the mat and start his high flying moves. Armageddon seemed to be calling for something as he raised his arm silently to a jeering crowd. A finisher most likely. Dante was sent running. From one rope to the next. Perfect. 

“Right you big son of a bitch. Try this!” 

Dante ducked under what looked like a clothesline that would decapitate him, bounced off the opposite rope and hit him with his own clothesline. Incredibly Armageddon didn’t fall. No matter, there were 3 more moves to his dance Macabre.

Dante ran to another rope and hit him in the back with a dropkick. Still he wouldn’t go down. This next one would. Running past him he bounced off the rope for a third time and jumped at him, his arm around his neck and crashing Armageddon’s head straight to the canvas with a DDT Bang! That hit!

Final move in the Dance as Armageddon stood up, extremely dazed, Dante ran at him, jumped, wrapped his ankles around his neck and executed a perfect Hurricarana. Armageddon was on the floor. This was it. His first victory in the WWE and against such a crazy opponent.

He climbed to the top drop looking down at the massive target. Time to hit his own finisher. Angels in the Sky. As he was just about to fly with the 450 splash he felt a searing, sharp impact on his back as it was struck with something. He fell from the rope onto the mat, seeing the perpetrator as the referee rang the bell to end the match. Dante had in fact won the match as Armageddon was disqualified. He saw the perpetrator. A man in blue holding a huge steel pipe. 

Armageddon was stirring and was on his feet now and a brutal 2 on 1 assault began with the referee repeatedly ringing the bell. 

“Aren’t you going to do anything? That’s your boy isn’t it?” Denny shouted at Dangil. The big man shook his head. 

“That would make him weak. Besides I cannot show favouritism between my two sons.”

“Two sons?!”

“Yes. The man in Blue is Vergil. Dante’s twin brother…He has apparently returned with some ill feeling towards his sibling.” Dangil said as the brutal beating continued. Finally it ended after what seemed like an age. Being new to the business Dante didn’t have friends yet, but he didn’t need help. The pair left to a chorus of boos as Dante was stretchered out, his two girls alongside him showing a great deal of concern.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 8, 2011)

Ninja said:


> *WWE main stage*
> 
> A young man stands in the middle of the stage. He has olive-tanned skin and a lightly shaved head. His hair is a light black and his jaw and face chiseled. Dressed only in his wrestling attire with a microphone held close to his mouth, the crowd chants ‘Rush’ repeatedly.
> 
> ...




The lights go dim but not out and the there is a tinge of blue light filtering through the smoke that appears on the top of the ramp as the music hits.












A man in blue, holding a long steel pipe as if it were a sword walks majestically through the smoke and makes his way to the ring. The large screen announces that it is the arrival of Vergil. The crowd boo violently as they remember the assault earlier on. 

Vergil enters the ring and grabs a microphone.

"You want to call out the Greatest? Well your gaze should end with the man in front of you. Dante is finished in this business; finished by my hand."

The crowd boo

"You see, I am unfortunate enough to have to share the same blood and face with that annoying, flamboyant man and I shall not have any confusion over who is the best out of the pair of us."

"You see Rush, you are idiotic. A cretin. An imbecile, like the rest of the people in this crowd that chant your name." The crowd boo. "You come out here and ask for a title shot and you haven't done a single thing in this business. I on the other hand utterly decimated a superstar with .... adequate ability."

"Don't mistake this for a challenge Rush. I'm not here to fight you. Frankly you are too small for me. It would be like a God versus an ant. You can go now, whilst I await a more worthy opponent. Come on..the ramp is that way." Vergil says pointing towards the exit.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 11, 2011)

*The Cowboy Versus Dude...*

Saying the crowd was excited was putting it lightly.  After the shake up from Jason Khan's announcement this was the first show to be watched, the people in the audience was elated they were the ones to witness this.  Granted many of the big names were no longer performing but his was a new era and they were the first to see it unfold.  So when the two combatants made contact there was a massive roar, especially after the other matches.

At the same time both men raced for each other, their hands locked and everyone could see their mouths moving as The Cowboy egged on the massive man before him, Dude's face again turned a bright red.  Bringing his head down, Dude slammed his forehead against the Cowboy making him stagger back holding his face.  Dude didn't waste the opportunity and lunged forward letting his hands slam against the other mans face, once, twice, three times he hit him until he leaned against the ropes.  

Grabbing the other man's arm he pulled him forward, tossing him toward the other rope.  Dude followed stopping halfway and bending down to toss the Cowboy over his shoulder.  It didn't work that way as the cowboy gave boot to Dude's face, it was the big man's turn to stagger back stunned.  He dropped to one knee and the Cowboy kicked him again before jumping and letting his elbow drop down on the back of his neck.

“It doesn't look like size really matters in this match!”  Denny announced watching the match before him.  “What do you think Dangil?  Looks like the tide has turned on this match.

“It isn't over yet.”  Dangil's eyes were alight with the competition.

Grabbing Dude's head the Cowboy brought him back to his feet and threw him toward the ropes then raced forward to clothesline the big man, fortunately Dude was always quick to recover and pushed off the rope and slammed his shoulder into the other man's stomach.  The two flew across the ring and slammed down against the unforgiving canvas.  

The crowd screamed in excitement.

They rolled a part, both men laid on the mat, their chests heaving as they took a moment to recover their breath.  “ONE!”  Cried the man in white and black.  “TWO!”  He yelled again holding up his fingers.  “THREE!”  He bent over checking the men as they rolled to their stomachs and began to get to their feet, he stopped the count and backed away.

Dude assisted the Cowboy to his feet rather roughly and picked him up to do pile-driver which the other man quickly reversed, causing Dude's head to come down on the mat.  “I told you!  This match is over!”  Denny said excitedly.

“One!”  The ref began just as the Cowboy laid across the other man's chest.

“He hasn't finished his count.”  Dangil said with a grin and leaned back.

“Two!”  The man said slapping his hand on the mat, it was then that Dude gave a kick and tossed the other man away.

Dude got to his feet and Cowboy raced to the other side of the ring, slammed himself against the ropes then shot toward Dude with momentum.  “What is that?”  Dude mumbled looking toward the mat scowling.  He dropped to his knee to see the small sparkle.  It was a rhinestone that must have come off of one of the girls outfits from their match earlier.  He picked it up and didn't even notice the Cowboy flying over his head, slamming into the referee and taking both of them through the ropes and onto the floor.

“What the hell happened?!”  Denny screamed.  “It looks like both Cowboy and the Ref are out cold!”  He gestured toward the two men that lay on the floor.  “Now what the hell is that?”  he yelled as he heard the howl of a wolf, then the music play.  “I wouldn't!”

Just then Hephaestus appeared on the walkway and raced toward the men on the floor.  The Cowboy was just getting to his feet as the man arrived.  Holding the head of his sledgehammer he slammed it right into the other man's face.  He crumpled to the floor.  Hephaestus put his weapon down for a moment then picking up the Cowboy he tossed him into the ring, then moved toward the ref and rolled him under the ropes.

“Pin him!”  He screamed at Dude, picked up his hammer and raced out of the arena.

“Did you see that!  Dude should be disqualified!”  Denny yelled.  “The ref is coming to but he didn't see that!  Open your eyes!”  Dangil listened and scowled at the place Hephaestus disappeared to.

“What?!  Right!”  Dude replied but the other man was already gone.  Still holding the sparkle he put a hand on The Cowboy's chest.

“One.”  The referee had lost his zeal and he only crawled over to the pair and barely moved his hand.  “Two.”  He said the words almost mechanically.  “Three.”  he collapsed as the match was over.  The crowd was silent then both boos and cheers erupted.  

“Get the paramedics!”  Somebody yelled and stretchers were brought out.  

“I can't believe this!”  Denny rubbed his head as Dude walked away, while the Cowboy and the ref were put on stretchers.

“That wasn't very sportsman like.”  The barbarian leaned back as they place was readied for the next match.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 13, 2011)

The Prophet vs Vergil.

As The Prophets Music was playing it was suddenly interrupted by another soundtrack. A series of jeers were accompanied to it as Jason Khan walked out with a microphone.

*“I’m not sure who you think you’re challenging but I’m the boss around here and you’ll fight who I tell you to fight. So tonight your opponent will be…Vergil!”* Jason smirked and walked out as Vergil’s theme hit to a chorus of boos over the assault earlier on. 

“This match will be interesting. We have the quick and unpredictable Prophet against the more traditional and technical Vergil. What do you think Dangil.” Denny said from commentary

“Hm – I have been in matches against both types and I wouldn’t want to face them now. Both these men are quite capable of turning a match in a second, be it a submission or a high impact move from the top rope.” Dangil said, “I couldn’t call it though.”

Vergil looked at the dishevelled man in the ring and shook his head. He took off his coat and hung it up on one of the chair next to commentary. As he was there he took a microphone.

“I will give you just one chance to leave that ring. Once I enter it your life is forfeit, just like Dante’s.” he said coldly from outside. It seemed his opponent wasn’t going anywhere. Vergil entered the ring through the ropes and looked at the man in disgust. 

The ring bell sounded and the match was underway. Both men circled around each other looking for an opportunity. Vergil was the first to move in, going straight for a traditional hold but his opponent was slippery and erratic in his movements. Time after time Vergil sought to grab a hold of him but The prophet just evaded the hold and taunting the white haired man at every failed attempt. Vergil was beginning to get a little irritated and dived a little recklessly and much to the delight of the crowd, took an elbow to the back of the head and fell.

The Prophet started to stomp on him with his boot causing Vergil to roll and retreat to the corner. Each blow was a hard one and Vergil wasn’t used to such roughneck tactics, but just as the ref got to his 3, Vergil grabbed the ankle of The Prophet, twisting it and making him fall. The white haired technician couldn’t get a good grip on it to start a submission and soon both men were back on their feet, staring each other down.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 13, 2011)

*Yuki and Inka...*
-Commercial break- 

“Welcome back, it seems that Slim has been dominating the match!” An announcer says, watching the match.

“Oops, too slow!” Yuki says, bending backwards under the Fireball's clothesline.  Yuki attempts a fake-out, looking like a kick to the head, then to the back of the knees.  

Inka attempts to grab her leg, but jumps when she realizes what the move was. She grabs Slim by her neck, most fans know, chokeslam.  But instead of throwing her to the ground, she gets thrown at the turnbuckles. 

Yuki grabs the top rope and uses the momentum of the throw to get her feet on the rope.  She looks like she has near perfect balance, she begins to walk on the edge to apparently try to leap.  She bounces once, twice.

“And out go her feet!” Says Neilson, as he was right, her feet slipped out from underneath her.  That was Inka's chance, now or never, she slides out of the ring, following the other woman.  She gets her hands in a grip on Yuki's clothes, and throws Slim back into the ring.

Yuki got up, and rolled out of the way of Inka's attempt to grab her.  She had Inka just where she wanted her. She grabs the rope and swings into a 619!

“I believe this match is over-” Neilson begins as something else began in the ring.

"Hell No." Inka says simply, getting a vice grip on Yuki's leg, her angry look fell into a very evil grin.  She twists Yuki's ankle, who is kicking, and wiggling to get out of the grip.  Inka tosses Yuki into the air, and catches her in an upside down bear hug.  Without a moment's notice she drops to her knees, dropping Yuki on her head, knocking her out cold.

*Heisui...*

A man sat cross-legged, holding down the small feet of a woman, he was smiling at her, the kind of smile of an older brother gives a little sister.  “Okay *Tora*, next word.  Decelerated.” the man says somewhat quietly.

“Slowed Down.” the blue haired woman said, sitting up, then back down again.

“Correct.  Parlando.” The man says next.

“Um...oh..I know this one...” she says, sitting up and blinking, she drops her fist down into her empty palm, “That's a place!  In Florida!”

“You are thinking about Orlando.  They sound similar, but they do not have the same meaning.” He laughs, “You _are_ getting better.  A few more weeks and you may...” He stares at the girl, who is now shifting somewhat uncomfortably, “Alright, bathroom break.” he says, letting laugh get a little louder as she runs off, "That girl may be the end of me one day."


----------



## Chaos (Nov 14, 2011)

*The Prophet vs. Vergil*

The white-haired man moved with the accurate precision of an expert. The Prophet loved every single second of it. Being a technical expert made you follow certain patterns that were linked to success. Following certain patterns however made you predictable. The Prophet dashed under one of Vergil's punches, twisting himself into the ropes and shooting back at the guy with a great speed. He raised his arms up, as if to do a clothesline, saw Vergil react accordingly and jumped over his ducked form with a loud cackle. Vergil's reactive kick hit nothing but air.

"You're slow, pretty boy!" The Prophet taunted, dashing into the ropes once again and reversing. For one moment he saw nothing. Where'd his opponent gone? White eyes shot from one side of the ring to the other in a split second. The next second his eyes crossed. Vergil's fist had caught him straight under the ribs, expelling all the air from his body and leaving him staggering to the ground. Vergil's crazed eyes bored in his, his crouched opponent standing up as The Prophet fell to his knees. _Shit. Never forget to look down._

Vergil grabbed him by the hair. The long shaggy locks were pulled straight as Vergil pulled him upright. The Prophet could still barely breathe. "I warned you beforehand, corpse. You should've quit when you still could." Vergil swung his arm with a frightening power, throwing The Prophet running into one of the cornerposts. He hit with a brutal smash. The punch of earlier had made sure he wouldn't be able to move out of this one. The Prophet spit out a glob of blood one one of the people in the front row. Vergil slowly walked to the still figure of his opponent and grabbed him by the neck. _Now._

The Prophet twisted with insane speed, dislodging himself from Vergil's grip and dashing forward at the same time, planting a headbutt to the confused man's chest. Vergil fell back gasping for air slightly. The Prophet dashed forward and smashed him on the top of his head, pushing him back another meter or something. "Take this, maggot."

"Oh shit. This is about to get serious people!" Denny Neilsen shouted through the arena as The Prophet sprinted towards Vergil and planted his hands on the white-haired man's shoulders. "This is..." The Prophet pushed himself up with his arms, propelling himself into the air with his knees aimed at Vergil's face.

"The Leap of Faith!" Denny and The Prophet shouted together.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 15, 2011)

*Vergil vs The Prophet*

The match was going back and forth much to Vergil’s displeasure, such an vagrant of a wrestler should have been put away in the first minute. Instead the fight was being brought to Vergil, with the Prophet even trying an extremely high impact move. 

It caught him by surprise, the hands on his shoulder pulled him down slightly as both knees came up and hit him square in the face. Vergil flew back, his body arching as it glided through the air and with a distinct lack of grade folded onto the mat. He was dazed. Where was he?  He felt something on his chest and an echo. He couldn’t open his eyes but sounds suddenly became clear again. The thud of a hand slamming down on the mat, followed by *“Two!”*

Vergil realised that he was being pinned. He didn’t have the strength to kick out but instead lifted up his leg and rested it on the bottom rope. The referee didn’t see it and called the match as over.

The Prophet was the winner!

Then the referee saw it, as clear as day; Vergil’s foot on the bottom rope and his face looked horrified. He knew had made a mistake and looked up the ramp to see a furious Jason Khan standing there. He quickly ran to The Prophet and told him he hadn’t won the match and the it was to continue. Confusion ensued and in it Vergil got wearily to his feet and from behind, pushed The prophet deliberately into the referee who then stumbled and hit his face into a turnbuckle. He was out, lying face first on the mat. 

Another twist in the plot! From within the crowd the huge figure of Armageddon came over the railing and entered the and grabbing the throat of the Prophet and delivering a thunderous chokeslam, before leaving the ring and escaping through the jeering crowd. Vergil crawled over the flattened carcass of the Prophet. But the referee was still down!

Vergil spat out some blood, still feeling the effects of The Leap of Faith and dragged himself up, stumbling to the referee whilst holding his head and shaking the numerous cobwebs from it. He shook the referee awake and again fell into a cover on the Prophet as the man in black and white stirred and looked up. 

He began his three count.

*“ One….”

“Two….”

..*


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 16, 2011)

*The Gentleman and The Animal...*

Heisui eventually stands up as he awaited the girl to reappear.  He leans up against a wall, watching people go by.  A man walked by talking on a phone, ?Yeah, I can't believe they even let her be in the WWE.  She's so small everyone could wipe the floor with her.  You will have no trouble at all on friday.  Yeah,  I know, it's Tora.  Okay, tell My little Puppy I love her when she gets back, I'll be making an appearance sometime tonight I think.  I know I'll atleast get interviewed.? That made Heisui very irritated.

?What about Tora?? Heisui says, standing infront of the man, making him stop in his tracks.

?She is a worthless edition to-? a cameraman snaps into position at this point, the video is shaky. ?The WWE.  Even worse than every other new addition in the god forsaken Diva division.? The man stood 5'10, his amber eyes glaring up into the emerald eyes of Heisui.  *It has begun playing on the massive screen so the fans could see, though the announcer was about to call out two more wrestlers, he just silenced, and jaws dropped.*

?Tora is NOT worthless, none of the divas are, they are one-hundred and fifty percent better than any divas before.  Tora's the best student I ever had, with that girl she is willing to work as hard as she can to get what she wants.? Heisui balls his hands into fists, then he pulls it back, slamming his hand into the face of the insulter.  As the other man is getting up, Heisui gets into his bag, and grabs out a large hardcover unabridged dictionary-thesaurus.  He raises it above his head, then slams it down on the other man's chest.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 18, 2011)

*Inka...*

The large redhead stands against a wall after her win against the acrobat.  She looks down at her phone that she had in her pocket.   She sighs, then starts down the halls, not very quickly, though it looks like something is dragging on her emotionally.  ?I can't believe it.  Five years and just a petty argument tears us apart.  But WHY did I get shoved into the pond...?? She watches the floor as she walks.  She looks at the time, 9:57.  ?I doubt the phone will get answered.? she says, headbutting somebody, because she wasn't looking where she was going.

?Ello Little Miss.? A voice says softly.  ?Where's my hard-headed fireball?  I don think I like the Cold Shoulder.? he adds, putting a hand on her shoulder.  She pushes him away without a word, the walks around him.  But he follows, his hands in his pockets.

?Get the hell away from me!  I thought I told to never...? her voice trails off, and she walks into a random door, she opens it, janitor's closet.  She grabs the nearest object in it, a mop with a wooden handle.  She swings it at the man, ?Just get away from  me Shikka!?

?Oi!  Be careful with that thing.  I just wanted to see how you were.  I see you're not fine, because you are refusing to talk with me.  But I will try to talk to you tomorrow.? he says, grabbing the mop and putting it away, the walking away.

Inka was now alone, she pushed away the only person that she could talk to.  Her phone vibrated, she looked at it, junk text message.  She sighs and leans against the wall, slowly sliding down to the floor.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 25, 2011)

*Monday Night Raw*

*Vergil vs The Prophet.*

“3!”

The referee finished his three count and raised the hand of Vergil as he stood over the flattened body of The Prophet. Vergil snatched his arm away from the ref and then pointed to Armageddon to get a chair.

“What do they have planned here?” Denny said with Dangil looking on as Vergil took out his steel pipe, “C’mon Dangil aren’t you going to step in here? I mean that could end his career!”

“That’s not the way this industry works. If I had intervened every time someone was getting a beat down or something unjust was happening, I couldn’t commentate. That’s our job Denny, to bear witness.”

“I say you’re a chicken, a coward! You don’t want to help because you’re afraid of getting your ass handed to you.”

“This is nothing. I was in a match with the Undertaker and Kane in a Hell in a Cell match, whilst the ring was on fire in a non disqualification match. Prophet will survive this if he has enough heart to do so.”

With that the second brutal beating of the night started, blood streaming down the face of the man who was nearly unconscious. It ended with another Chokeslam onto the steel chair and boos reverberating around the arena. Vergil raised the bloody pipe up as if it were a championship belt and his music hit as he and Armageddon walked passed the oncoming medical staff.


*Friday Night Smackdown!*

Sleeper hold

The pyro went off with reds, yellows and blinding white fireworks.

“Welcome to Friday night Smackdown! I’m your host Denny Neilsen and this is my co-commentator Dangil! Great to be here once again in this sold out Madisson Square Gardens!”

“That’s right, we’re gearing up for Sunday and the Survivor series pay per view, and I can guarantee that tonight will be something special.” Dangil stood up and said with vigour

“Monday night we not only saw the Generation of Jason but we saw the viciousness and brutality shown by two members of that group, Vergil and Armageddon.” Denny said

“I haven’t seen that sort of horrific display of violence since HHH.” Dangil said sitting back down

“That’s right Dangil, Monday night Raw was filled with event. The Divas of the Generation were also at it.” 

“I have to admit that the Divas division looks a hell of a lot more interesting now.” Dangil had a far away look in his eyes as the last words trailed off

“You’re such a pervert!”

“I am not! I only admire their bodies for their wrestling prowess.” Dangil retorted

“I can see where Dante gets it from now.” Denny shook his head

*“Ahem…at any rate we have a scheduled tag team match up for Survivor Series with Heather and Inka vs Kiya and Yuki.”*

“I can only imagine what’s going to happen tonight! All 4 Divas are here and I know that things won’t go smoothly.” Denny said

“This will only make the grudge worse but a great match up in Survivor Series for sure.” Dangil nodded.

*“Another match up confirmed for Survivor series is Dante and the Prophet vs Armageddon and Vergil.”*

“Indeed and another twist in the tale tonight, Dante and the Prophet are scheduled to meet up. We know that Armageddon and Vergil can make a cohesive tag team but what about these two – vastly different personalities.” Dangil almost sighed

“That’ll play a huge part in determining the outcome of the Survivor series match up, I’m not even sure those two can even get along long enough to win the match!”

Just then HHH’s music hits and the crowd goes nuts as he walks down the ramp.

Sleeper hold

He goes to the side of the ring and asks for the microphone.

“On Monday night we saw this Generation of Jason and all night I heard that they’re going to do this and they’re going to do that. As far as I’m concerned they are at the bottom of the ladder. As far as I’m concerned they are nothing but little bugs and sooner or later they’ll get crushed.”

The crowd responded with a round of boos, they seem to like the new superstars.

“I’m at the top and whilst Vince and the other McMahons aren’t around, including my wife…”

The crowd start chanting “Slut” HHH represses his anger and carries on,

“I am still the son in law and that means that I still hold up the legacy of the McMahon family. I won’t stop until I completely destroy this generation. I’m going to ruin Jason and make this product so unstable that he’ll have no choice but to sell it back to Vince.”

“A lot of the guys around the back agree with me so all you new guys coming out here and thinking that you’re going to be the next big thing, you guys have no idea what you are up against. You have no idea what’ll happen when we start beating your ass. You have no idea what its like to Play the Game.”

With that he dropped th microphone and left as his music played

“Wow,” Denny said, “I don’t know what HHH has planned but I can tell you he is the wrong guy to make angry.”

*“Whatever he has planned these guys will come out stronger. It looks like that this will soon turn into the old guard vs the new kids in the WWE.”*


----------



## Kuno (Nov 27, 2011)

*BEHIND THE SCENES....

Tora...*

“Much better.”  Tora shifted the outfit she wore.  It was a complete spandex jumpsuit with short sleeves and pants that ended at mid-thigh, it was snug, it was slick, it was the same color as her hair, and it was aerodynamic just the way the young woman liked it.  “I don't think I could have done another situp without peeing all over myself.”  She giggled at her own joke, in what she thought was the solitude of the hallway.  

Only she wasn't alone.

Just down the hall stood the most amazing sight, a large man was walking toward her, looking beyond amazing.  “Ooh...”  Tora's eyes grew round as she watched the man.  He wore bright blue pants, with gold designs on them, a long gold coat, the same blue on his pants graced his arms, but it was the face that drew her attention.  He wore a bright blue mask with gold going across his cheeks and up over his eyes and the same gold came to points behind his head.

“You look amazing!”  Tora squealed rushing forward and looking up at the man.  “You're Sin Cara!  I've watched you!  The ropes!  The air!  The speed!”  She squealed again and jumped up and down.

The man stopped, crossed his arms, looked down at the woman, and nodded at the mention of his name.

“I love your mask!”  She reached up and touched the shiny material.  “WherecanIgetone?!” she was doing what Tora does best, she was fast in the ring but her mouth was faster.

“Que?” he seemed confused.

“Ineedtohaveamasklikethat!  Canyoumakemeone?!”

“?Qu? est? diciendo?” Stepping back slightly Sin Cara looked around for assistance.

“CanIseeyours?  Canyoutakeitoff?  Whatisitmadeof?” Tora's hand reached up to the edge of the mask.

“Que?  No!” he smacked her hand away and took a step back.

“Pleaseohpleaseohplease!” She squealed desperately.  “Wait!  Justtellmewhereyougotit?”

“Que?” he began to turn and rush down the hall.  “Ayuda! Ayuda! Ayuda!”  Sin Cara seemed to struggle for a moment then got the english word out.  “Help!  Help!”

“Darn it.”  Tora huffed as she watched him run down the hall.

“Don't let it get you down Sugar.” A tall woman with dark hair and dark brown eyes came out of door Tora stood next to.  Her eyes were kind though they danced with humor off setting the severe cut of her business suit.  “It's just that he can't have his mask taken off nor can he really understand English and you speak it more than fluently.”  she had a soft accent that made her words come out sweetly.

“Oh.  What does he speak?”  Tora looked confused.

A beautiful laugh came from the woman.  “He is from Mexico, he speaks Spanish though he is working on his English.  I'm afraid you just overwhelmed the poor soul.”

The blue haired girl was in deep thought for a moment.  “Then I must learn Spanish!  I must find out about his mask!  Heisui!  Heisui!”  Before the woman could say anymore Tora took off down the hall followed by the woman's laughter.


*Kiya/Anya...*

“...so when you start feeling tired you tag me.” Yuki said as her and Kiya walked down the hall, discussing tactics for their upcoming match.

“You do the same.”  Kiya said and Yuki nodded with a grin.  “I mean it!” she laughed at her friend, grateful that they were both given a chance to be in the WWE at the same time.

"Okay, okay!"  Yuki laughed.

“Wait!  Wait!”  A voice came from behind Kiya, it was one that made you smile and want to grind your teeth together at the same time.  

“What can I...”  Kiya's voice faded off when she turned around she saw piles of boxes but no owner to the voice.  “Who do you suppose that was?”

“Don't know.”  Yuki shrugged and turned back around so they could continue walking.

“Over here!” the voice called again and they saw a couple of boxes shiver then fall back, giving them a glimpse of hot pink.

“Are you okay Sweety!”  Kiya called rushing forward to help what she thought was a child.

“I don't need any help!  I just need you to stop!”  The voice screeched and the boxes shifted again.  Then before them materialized not a child but a very small woman.

“Okay.  We're stopped.”  Yuki suppressed the giggle that was starting.

The pink haired woman looked up and glared slightly before brushing hands down the front of her suit as she composed herself.  “My name is Anya Toll.”  The girls nodded and opened their mouths to introduce themselves but were cut off as she waved her hand in dismissal.  “Don't bother.  You're Kiya and Yuki, exactly the pair I wanted to talk to.”  the girls exchanged a confused look but remained silent.  “You see, for far too long the WWE, well more specifically the Diva Division has been the laughing stock of the athletic world.”  She scowled and began to tap her foot.

“Really, truly the laughing stock of the entire athletic world!  Really!  Using models as athletes?  Really?  Blah.”  Anya was truly disgusted with the way things had become and taking a deep breath she cleared her throat as she composed herself.  “Anyway, I do believe with this new era and new owner we have the unique opportunity to completely change the way people see us.”  She looked up at the woman, gauging their interest.  “What do you think?”

For a moment there was silence then Yuki started laughing but cut herself when a sharp elbow caught her in the side.  “This could be interesting.”  Kiya shot her friend a look that kept her silence.  “What do you have in mind?”

Looking from one to the other Anya nodded as she began to walk forward grabbing each of the ladies arms.  “Come.  Let us talk strategy.”


----------



## Chaos (Nov 28, 2011)

*The Prophet, Promo*

The boiler room was probably the nastiest room in the whole building. The walls were moldy and insects scurried all over them. A big old boiler that once had been white took up most of the space in the room and cast ominous shadows on the walls. Underneath the thing was one big mess of pipes that went into the floor and walls. Water dripped out of several spots, the slow dripping somehow making the whole scene even more disturbing. The room had only one light, a lightbulb that hung out of the ceiling on a single wire that disappeared into a strangely formed hole.

The Prophet was kneeling behind the boiler. Rays of light shone on his body through the mess of pipes and thick black scabs could be seen all over his body. "We all saw how messed up this guy was after his first match, but for some reason, he wouldn't let himself be treated." Denny Neilsen's disembodied voice commented on the harrowing scene. The Prophet's hair had knotted together to one long fuzzy mat. A particularly nasty scab ran all over his back, the result of the last chokeslam he had received to the steel chair.

The screen changes to footage from after the first fight. The Prophet was lying on a stretcher and being carried off to a medic backstage. He was carried into the room and laid down on a bed, seemingly unconscious. Red stains immediately spread on the white linen of the bed. A medic enters the room and curses, then moves towards the bed, inspecting the corpse-like, blooded body. He feels the pulse of the man and his eyes widen. 

The medic quickly pivots and walks towards his equipment, a sad look on his face. "It seems like this match was the last thing The Prophet will ever do in the WWE." Denny Neilsen says as he enters the room. "Well, not everyone is made for this kind of world. This guy wasn't made of the right stuff." The medic nods his solemn agreement as he walks towards the table where the Prophet was still lying very still. In his hands is a bottle of disinfectant. He unscrews the cap of the bottle and moves it towards one of the more garish visible wounds, a deep bleeding slice running over the Prophet's breast.

Suddenly a white hand shoots up and grabs the medic's arm. The medic screams and drops the disinfectant to the ground, where it slowly spreads out over the floor. The Prophet's eyes are wide open. Denny Neilsen slowly backs to the door as The Prophet, still bleeding from a dozen wounds steps off the table and pushes the medic into the wall, never taking his eyes from Denny. The medic crumples away in fear, but the Prophet doesn't notice. Instead, the corners of his mouth slowly rise until a demonic smile appears on his face. Yellow teeth, twisted and jutting out in almost random angles like old gravestones are clearly displayed. The Prophet has a manic look in his eyes.

Denny Neilsen quickly scurries away. The Prophet isn't even paying attention anymore. He walks out of the door and disappears into the dark corridors of the arena.

The view returns to the boiler room, though the angle is far closer up now. Soft whispers can be heard from the Prophet's mouth, though no sense can be made from them. It seems some kind of chant, slightly melodic and full of malice. He is staring right into the wall, his eyes wide open, mouthing the unheard lyrics of his prayer with an increasing speed. The Prophet suddenly smiles widely and raises one hand. Long dirty nails scratch over the dirty wall in front of him. His work of art is hidden by his head until the camera rotates around him a bit. On the wall two names are scratched in the filth. 

Vergil and Armageddon. The Prophet suddenly bursts out laughing and spits on the wall before him. He mumbles another thing before scratching the five nails of his left hand over the two names, basically crossing them out.

The screen fades to black.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 28, 2011)

Dantes music hit right after the Prophets chilling promo and the white haired flamboyant man in red, strut his stuff down the ramp, if a little gingerly from the beating he took a few days before but still enjoying the applause and cheers as he entered the ring.

He stuck his finger in the air and looked down to the ground with the microphone in his other hand and proclaimed,

"New York City! Dante! Has Arrived!" The crowd cheered more as he said his now customary line.

"Now its come to my attention that we have a problem. A serious problem. I think you all know what I'm talking about and let me tell you I fully intend on doing something about it. And that problem is..."

He paused and looked to camera shaking his head,

"I don't have one of those sexy divas around my waist! I know right? Its a travesty but never fear, I will put it right."

"Yes Go on my son!" Dangil shouted from the announce table

"Thanks... dad... *Anyway before their match at Survivor Series I will hold a contest to decide who to aim my arrow of loooove at*." with that Dante made a gesture as if he were firing an arrow.

"I have it narrowed down to two amazing women: Heather and Kiya and it'll be up to you, the wwe fans who gets hit with my arrow. After all you guys have good taste living here in New York City!" The crowd again cheered, both at the prospect of the diva contest and the mention of their home town.

"Now onto less exciting things. At Survivor Series I'm being put in the ring with something vile. Something horrid and disgusting. Something that I don't really want to touch. And in addition to that the Prophet is my tag team partner." Dante smirked at his little insult to Vergil and Armageddon.

"So a lot of talk has been flying around as to whether I can work with him. Sure he's a bit rough around the edges...that may well be the understatement of the year, but you know I'm sure with a shower and extensive dental work he could be ok. I mean he ouldn't be a Dante but leaving that aside, I can work with him for the simple fact that as nasty as he may be to some, I can see a guy with his own distinvct style and that's what I'm all about. That and boobs."

"Now as for my opponents, they are so lacking in style and any sort of personality that I, the sultan of style, feel that its my obligation to beat some style into them. As well as that I..."

Just then the pretentious music of Vergil came on and he, accompanied by Armageddon stood atop off the ramp looking Dante.

"Dante, you are a fool just like these people in this cesspool of a city." A chorus of jeers rang through the stadium. "What do I care of style? I'm not out to impress these miserable...."

"BORRRRRING! BORRRRRING!" Dante started the chant soon followed by the rest of the crowd. Vergil looked on unimpressed and carried on

"I'm not out to impress these miserable cret..."

"BORRRRR..Boorrrri....zzz...dear god you're so dull I can't even finish this word." Dante said shaking his head trying to wake himself up.

"You are trying my patience Dante. I'm going to..."

"What? Talk some more, because I'll be honest I'll tap out right now. Why don't you and that big boyfriend of yours come down to the ring and we'll settle things here and now!"

The pair looked at each other and Vergil shook his head. "No, we have honour something that the likes of you know nothing about. We are scheduled for Survivor Series so we'll see you there."

With that the pair walked off to the jeers of the fans and Dante shrugging his shoulder and climbing the top turnbuckle to take in the fans cheering him.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 2, 2011)

?The following match is scheduled for one fall, in the ring weighing in at 216lbs, Heath Slater!? a lightweight red haired guy was in the ring gee-ing up the crowd, with bags of enthusiasm.

?This kid is a dweeb, called the one man southern rock band always has lots of energy to him but if such a goof, look at him prancing in the ring like an idiot.?

?Yes! I love it! He has heart and its one of the things you need to be a success here in the WWE. Lots of potential, this lad has and wouldn?t be surprised to see him holding a championship if he gets a few flaws of his ironed out.? Dangil said.

The arena went red and mimicked the flashing of a police car as a new superstar?s music hit.












A group of three people wheel in a cage with a huge man in a straight jacket kicking the bar of it inside. A man goes around to the front and unlocks the cage door before quickly moving out of the way as the door flies open. There?s a roar heard from within the cage and the arms of the straight jacket rip from their once secure fastening at the back of the giant man.

He slid into the ring with a frozen Heath Slater as the big man tore off the rest of his straight jacket to reveal a figure that added even more of an intimidation factor to the 6ft 7 inch man.

?This guy is great! He is called the Berserker and is one of the signings by Mr Khan, coming from Blackgate prison he caused riots and almost escaped by bending a steel bar from his cell and creating enough of a gap to squeeze through. He may be stronger than you Dangil.?

"If he can do that, then he IS stronger than me. A signing I cannot condone. Mr Khan has put the lives of every superstar at risk here by unleashing such an animal.?

?Everyone deserves a second chance!?

?Not everyone Denny and I believe this is one man who is beyond redemption.?

?Now you see he isn?t attacking Heath Slater, but merely standing there quite aggravated. It?s rumoured that he underwent severe shock therapy and will only ever attack if he hears a ring bell. He?s obviously a fine upstanding guy.?

?Denny, look at him. Are those eyes the ones of a happy well adjusted person??

The camera pans into his eyes which were wide and feral. His body language was that of a person ready to tear something apart. Heath Slater approached him and poked his arm before leaping backwards. There was a snarl but no movement by The Berserker. Heath smiled and made The Berserker shake his hand and he then put a cowboy hat on his head.

?I?m not sure that?s too smart by Heath Slater there.? Dangil said. 

Then the Bell rang.

Berserker flew out of his frozen stance, immediately delivering his Finisher, The Breakout; nearly breaking the kid in half as his shoulder rammed into the ribs of the red haired kid.

?Oh! He?s out!? Denny shouted.

Berserker then lifted the limp kid up by the hair and took him to the turnbuckle and repeatedly bashed his head off the turnbuckle, the thick padding useless in the face of the sheer ferocity of the man.

?That?s enough, he needs to pin him or the referee needs to end the match!? Dangil said, outraged. "Slater is out cold!"

The referee couldn't check on the condition of the kid as as soon as he tried to, Berserker picked him up and deleivered another devastating move to him.

Berserker then lifted the utterly unconscious kid above his head, tossed him up slightly and twisting him, then catching him with his shoulder and spearing him into the mat. Again Berserker was not through, having not heard a bell he continued an assault. Just then someone elses music hit.

The Breakout

and a woman, dressed in next to nothing came out. She had little horns and a some wings as her costume and she was holding a ring bell. She bent over, resting her head on her hand which was on the mat. She was obviously enjoying the beating that Berserker was dishing out. She applauded the continued decimation of the young superstar and then rang the bell. Berserker stopped dead in his tracks and the referee counted to 10, as Heath Slater lay in the middle of the ring. 

Mion slid into the ring and grabbed Berserkers hand, leading him out of the ring and leaving a chill in the air.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 11, 2011)

*Heisui...*

The brown haired man leans against a wall, he reads a book about jousting, he stands next to the entrance area, knowing his match was soon.  Cody Rhodes was mouthing off on the mic, Heisui's music begins, we walks out, shoulders back, he gives a bow to crowd as he enters, he smirks at Rhodes with a microphone in is hand.  ?I see you, like many others would like the previous generation back.? Screams and boos echo through the crowd, ?It is apparent now, it is the Dawn of a new generation.  I have a little hint now, the Diva Division is the most promising it has been since before the WWF.  But I see we aren't here for a nice chat and some tea.? he says, smiling, a smile that makes you want to smile.

?No, we aren't.  I will wipe that grin right off your face.? Rhodes states, glaring at the man, who sat his book bag to the side, awaiting Rhode's first move.  Rhodes charges, Heisui leans back on the ropes, stepping forward, hopping over the hunched body.  He lifts an arm, some of the women fans let off excited squeals as Heisui winks in their direction.  Rhodes knocks Heisui off his feet, dropping backwards, he rolls before Rhodes could get a grip on him.  Kicking Rhodes in the chest and getting up in the same move.  They grab eachother's shoulders, and push, Heisui got knocked into the turnbuckle, but just then he grabs Rhodes, knocks him into the corner and lets off a punch.

?You hit like a girl.? Rhodes lets off with a grunt; you hear Heisui's next punch connects with an unbelievably loud CRACK.  Rhodes flinches as it connected, and then Heisui backs away, eyeing the bag he brought with him.  Rhodes stops and takes a breath; Heisui had grabbed the bag, just swung at the referee, knocking him out of the ring.

DING DING DING!

?He?s disqualified!?

?Time for you to go to class!? Heisui roars, grabbing out the dictionary, the man lets off a grin that would even make Tora cringe in fear.  *The dictionary is swung like a bat, hitting with a hollow crunch on the head of Rhodes, not once, not twice, but three times.  *The grin is replaced with a hand covering his mouth; he looks around and checks the pulse?

Badum, badum, badum.

Heisui holds his hand up, then slides out of the ring, head down among a silent crowd, the medics are delayed.  Rhodes has blood dripping down his unrecognizable face.

*Inka/Yuki?*

?She?s been wiping the floor with Kelly Kelly.? One announcer says, The Fireball knocking the other woman to the ground, she gets up and stands in front of the ref.  The Redhead sending a kick towards Kelly?s face.

?The Fireball has knocked the ref out cold!?

?Yer Fecked.? The Fireball was angry, her irish brogue was thick, and she wanted to get the match over with, she puts a hand in Kelly Kelly?s face and lights a fireball, making her stumble back.












Slim runs out with her Aerial goggles already on, she leaps into the ring and grins at the Fireball.  She leaps onto the ropes, leaping off, she slams onto the fireball who catches her again, disqualification bell had rung moments before.  

?Yer Bold fer tryin again. But, It?ll be tha same on Sunday.  An it?ll be tha same every-other time.? The fireball says, tossing Slim onto the mat, she looks bored now, but the brogue shows that she is as angry as a bear with its tail lit on fire, she storms away when Slim looks like she?s about to say something.

Another woman walks out, seeming to dwarf every other person in the arena, her icey eyes seeming to look everywhere at once; she had no music, which was strange.  Yuki looked as puzzled as everyone else, she watches the seven foot tall woman get into the ring.  ?It took me a surprise that you didn?t help Inka just then.  You seem to me a person to stay truthful to everyone, even your friends.  But that was a lie too, am I correct?? She says, looking down on Yuki.

?W-what do you mean?  I can?t reme?? Yuki begins but is cut off by a loud laughter.

?You mean you don?t remember only a month back?? 

A Video shone on the screen it was dark and shaky, the light in the room was of a single light bulb.  Two people stood there, one was a woman with medium length black hair, she stood panting, her hands a deep red.  The other was a man, he was on the floor unmoving, but you could see he was breathing slightly.  ?Get that camera outta my face don?t ya know we?d be in a lot of trouble.? The woman said, it was the voice of Yuki, she pushes the camera away, it goes fuzzy, then turns off.

When it does turn off Yuki?s gone, she?s backstage.  ?Kiya! I?m sorry!  But it wasn?t that recent!  That was years back!  I was young, and stupid?And rebellious!? she says, dropping to her knees infront of her childhood friend.


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 13, 2011)

*Smackdown*

The crowd floods the stadium with boos as John Cena talks about the current state of the WWE, With a new era being rushed in he affirms that he will not falter in his resolve and that he will "rise" above the hate and continue being the Cena his fans want him to be. The small voices of the childrens cheer are drowned out by the hollering grown men who have tired of the same old banter that now acts as nothing more then white noise to the ear.

Before Cena could get another word out the stadium lights went pitch black with the fans roaring in cheers from mere excitement and anticipation. After a minute of silence and hanging anxiety the music hit the stadium speakers, The lights dancing to beating war like drums. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=josQgndpRS0[/YOUTUBE]

The independent ROH and Dragon Gate fans who had attended the show began singing to the song knowing full well who was coming out. John cena continued to play the part of the ignorant as blue hues of lights flickered off his skin. 

"Love your hate, your faith lost
You are now one of us
Love your hate, your faith lost
You are now one of us"

An isolated sea of cheers could be heard as the drums died down for only a moment. The spotlight quickly panned to the Johnny Ink who stood amongst his screaming fans, The kids not knowing he was could only watch in captivated confusion as the superstar made his way through the ocean of cheers and singing followers.

"
Nothing from nowhere, I'm no one at all
Radiate, recognize one silent call
As we all form one dark flame...incinerate"

Johnny climbed up the barricade now staring directly into john cenas eyes as the stadium lights returned back to normal though the music continued to be cheered, carried only by the faithful voices.

"Nothing from nowhere, I'm no one at all
Radiate, recognize one silent call
As we all form one dark flame
As we all form one dark flame
As we all..."

There voices rained down on the new athelete whose promos had been hyping his upcoming debut for a few months now. Passing straight by the muscle bound ex world champion he quickly made it to the the turnbuckle where he was greeted with one final wave of cheers. Climbing down from the almost pedestal like ascent he took a moment to soak it all in as he stared eye to eye with Cena.

Though he wasn't as physically intimidating as him his charisma and presence made them believe that he could no... That he would defeat John cena should the two ever locked up in the ring. Neither of them said anything as the fans chanted his name "JOHNNY INK! JOHNNY INK! JOHNNY INK!" The kids tried to retailate with cena chants but it was too no avail. 

John cena didn't know what to say as the superstar shot him a fox like grin, His raccoon eye liner eyes adding only to the mystique. Taking the mic from the EX champions hands shooting him a glare before bellowing into the microphone. "IT'S JOHNNY!!" The infamous line said amongst the independent circle acted almost as an inside joke as his home grown fans quickly responded with cheer though left the more mainstream fans at a lost.

"To think that I would one day be standing in the same very ring as the revered John Cena. Why just thinking about it makes me want to puke my fucking guts out" The kids took the bait as it drew heat from the younger crowd. "I've been a wrestler for little over six years now, Clawing my way up from circut to circut and all I have to show for it is a bathing in the spotlight for a moment with Wonder boy here".

"Your name is an insult to this business" John cena quickly glanced at his fans though was met with more boos then cheers. Denny, The face of the announcers quickly tried to recover calling the superstar controversial rather then admitting that most males over 18 despised the grown man. "Think about it Johnny boy, Why else would the WWE after all these years finally get on there knees. Peer through the rabbit hole and scrap and scratch through the gutter of an underworld just to get their hands on little old me?"

"The Answer is very simple. The WWE is diseased." The fans roared in boos as they were left with a bit to figure out what the superstar meant. "The WWE is a poisoned giant whose rotting from the inside out. Mcmahon looked through silver lined glasses and accepted the status he himself set, But not Jason Khan. NO! He was the doctor who diagonesed the affliction. It's name is JOHN CENA!"

Ink's fans roared in appreciation having finally felt as if their voices had reached the long distant company. "Your the sickness Cena, and I'm the cure"  That one line lit a fire storm of cheers.

"JOHNNY INK! JOHNNY INK! JOHNNY INK!"

Johnny reached backing swinging the mic at Cenas head only to duck under the attack. Assaulting the superstar with wave after wave of punch he fended him off to the ropes. "JOHN CENA'S ERUPTED!" Denny bellowed out as Cena rushed for him with a lariat, reversing the attack Ink stalked in almost bloodlust like agony as the superstar turned around. 

Flipping in the air he landed a devastating kick to the skull as it sent Cena out of the ring who classically oversold the move. "FLATLINER! FLATLINER!" Dangil roared out in heel fashion. Cena held his head on the floor as Inks music began to play once more.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFiqSsSCdfY[/YOUTUBE]

Standing triumphantly Ink embraced the cheers as Dangil continued to reaffirm  Inks now heel status to the younger generation as well as the cure for the older. "THE CURE IS HERE DENNY! THE CLUTTERED PUS INFESTED VEINS OF THE WWE WILL BE FLUSHED OUT WITH THE NEW ERA KHAN HAS USHERED IN! AND JOHNNY INK IS THERE LEADING MAN!"

The promo is cut as they go to commericial.

*Commerical *

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dph4O1QIJmU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kuno (Dec 13, 2011)

*Kiya...*

The smile couldn't be wiped off of the blonde's face when she heard the shriek of anger.  It isn't that Kiya was okay with the whole deal of what Dante had announced, frankly she didn't care because he wasn't that bad of a guy, but the amount of anger and animosity that came from behind the door by Heather was worth the entire thing.  ?Serves her right.?  Kiya smirked before crossing her arms and walking down the long concrete hallway.  

Finding one of the rooms she sat down and watched the match that was going on, it was the Diva division and she was curious on how the other matches were.  Her mind wasn't idle as the images flickered across the screen.  She was thinking about everything their new friend Anya had said.  It was interesting and it could work, she just needed to figure out the finer points, though The Fireball seemed to be starting things in this vicious fight between her and Kelly Kelly. 

?Holy shit!?  Hesphestus said from behind Kiya and pointed at the screen, her mind snapped to the current situation as others crowded around her to watch the pair in the ring.

?I've seen that before!?  Another person yelled.  ?She'll be scarred for life!?  One couldn't tell if it was disgust at the low-handed move or laughter in their voice.

?That is an illegal move!?  A tall woman with dark hair replied, the outrage clear in her voice as she rushed out the room.

Though it seemed that that it wasn't going to go unpunished as Yuki's music sprung from the speakers.  Unfortunately it looked that Slim had taken on more than she could handle when the silence descended on the arena.  

?What the heck??  a blue haired girl said scowling and pushing her head next to Kiya.  ?Who is that??

?No idea.?  Kiya responded and leaned forward as the other wrestlers crowded around.  Silence fell around them as they listened, it wasn't a surprise to see someone new, they had all been new before, in fact most were still new, but the interference by someone just starting out was unheard of.  

Then she began to speak.  It was a bit surprising but the video that was shown, it caused a buzzing in Kiya's ears and mind.  For a moment she just sat, surprised and numb then she sprang to action, Yuki was Kiya's friend and she wasn't going to put up with it.  She ran, and making and assumption with what was going to happen, the blue haired girl was right on her heels.  Though they didn't have to go far.

Yuki dropped to her knees in front of Kiya, causing Kiya to stop confused.  ?What?  The video...I mean...we all do stupid things.?  the blonde shook her head and helped her friend to her feet.  ?It's okay.?

?What were you doing in that video?  Was that street fighting?  Did you kill him?  What was going on?  Who was that woman??  The blue haired girl began to speak causing them both to glance at her then Kiya moved around Yuki.

?I don't know but I'm going to find out!?  Kiya rushed forward to confront her but the ramp in front of her was empty.  The woman had simple disappeared.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 15, 2011)

​

[YOUTUBE]SzxCAVbIXhk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]tK2c2p0nVLQ[/YOUTUBE]

?Welcome to a sold out Toyota Centre here in Houston Texas for Survivor Series, the most anticipated pay per view in recent history. The atmosphere is crazy, the superstars are ready and so is your announce team of Denny Nielsen and Dangil the Barbarian!?

?You?re damn right I?m ready. This will be one of the greatest Survivor Series of All time.?

?And it?s all down to one man. Jason Khan! His young generation of superstars have taken the WWE universe by storm. It?s a breath of fresh air, he?s opened the doors and let these new future superstars come in. People like Vergil, Armageddon, Inka, Mion, Berserker, Heather they?ve all come and shown these fans what it means to be a true wrestler.?

?Denny, I sometimes can?t believe the garbage that comes out of that thing you call a mouth. Personally I?d call it something else but the real superstars are the likes of Dante, The prophet, Johnny Ink, Kiya, Yuki,  Heisui??

?How can you condone a loose cannon like  Heisui after what he did to Cody Rhodes, a former intercontinental champion!? The footage rolls of the hardback heavy dictionary hitting Rhodes repeatedly in the face, ?How can you call that the act of a real superstar and then not to mention the completely unprovoked attacked on John Cena by that freak Jonny Ink and don?t get me started on that smelly slimy ?superstar? by the name of The Prophet! He?s so disgusting I heard that even the homeless wouldn?t take him in.?

?Well, he?s in action tonight tagging with Dante against his evil twin brother Vergil and the monster that is Armageddon.?

?And I?m sure you haven?t forgotten that your pervert of a son is also hosting a Divas contest between Heather and Kiya to see who he will aim that arrow of love at. I swear you need to raise that kid better.?

?Indeed, he shouldn?t choose he should take them both!? Dangil said 

?You?re terrible.?

?Don?t play coy with me sonny, I saw you looking at Heather?s??

?Back to the pay per view! Right after that Divas contest we?re scheduled for an emotionally charged Divas tag match pitting Kiya and Yuki against the Fireball Inka and Heather, clearly a lot of history between those superstars and it will all come to a head tonight. And we have some other important match ups tonight that will completely reshape the WWE landscape. Stone Cold Steve Austin takes on John Cena for the WWE title and this on smackdown, newcomer Jonny Ink needlessly delivers a devastating move to Cena who was sent reeling. You got a little carried away too, didn?t you Dangil.?

?Well I stand by some of the things I said. The WWE was becoming stale and these new superstars as we?ve pointed out are doing a great job in freshening things up. It?s getting that I?m thinking of donning the ol boots and headpiece on again and joining in.? Dangil said boldly and waved to a guy who had a ?We want Dangil? sign

?Oh God, that?s all we need. They?re trying to freshen things up and you?re going to make things weird again.? Denny facepalmed at the thought

Just then John Cena?s music hit and an echo of boos and cheers rang around the stadium, with Cena giving a half smile into the camera and soaking in the atmosphere. He ran and slid into the ring, grabbing a microphone and waiting for the various chants to die down before he spoke.

?Now a lot has been made of what happened on Smackdown when Ink came down and nailed me with that Flatliner of his. Good move by the way, I?ll give him that.?

?But here?s the thing, I know its hard to make a name for yourself here in the WWE, I mean we have people like The Rock, Austin, Undertaker, HHH all vying for top spot and yeah I?m one of those guys too.? Cheers and boos rang around whilst he ran off the names of superstars. ?But I remember my debut against Kurt Angle, and that was a great experience and I?ll tell you what, this kid Ink has got the same thing I did back then. Ruthless aggression.?

The Breakout

(video starts at 1:30 and ends with him punching Angle)

?Haha, man, good times right? Thing is without that match I never would have got my start in the WWE. So if you wanna go Ink, then come out right now and we?ll give these guys in Houston one helluva a match and??

Just the Jason Khan?s music hit and the owner of the WWE walked out

?Cena, you are something else. You have a WWE championship match as the main event and you want to take on some punk kid. Fact is, he?s not in your league, how am I going to make any money with a non event match like that? Huh? Don't forget that I can make you join the homeless, jobless, backward idiots of this city.?

The crowd started a you suck chant directed at Jason who sneered at them.

?Shut up!? he shouted and then looked down the ramp at Cena, ?You see, I?m not fussed if you beat the shit out of each other but you?ll do it when I say so. You don?t decide matches, I do! I decide who gets a push in the WWE not you. This Generation of Jason; don?t you forget that they are MY property, just like all of the talent here, including you!?

Cena was clearly irritated and held back the urge to walk down and beat the crap out of his new boss. 

?What? You want a shot at me? Is that what that face is about? Come on! Come on Cena, you lay one hand on me and I?ll be sure that you won?t get a title shot for the rest of your life!? Jason walked down the ramp and threw off his jacket. Cena was about to come down from the ring and smack him one but then, a familiar sound hit.












Stone Cold Steve Austin walked down the ramp in his usual swagger and a pissed off look about him, clearly taking exception to the idea that he was anyone?s property. Jason turned around only to be met with a middle finger and a Stunner on the ramp. He pointed then to John Cena and made the title gesture around his waist and walked off, his music not having a chance to finish playing. Jason was seething as he lay on the ground and stared with utter hatred at Steve Austin.


?My god! What a way to kick off Survivor Series!? Dangil shouted with a gleam in his eyes. ?And we have the Divas contest next! Oh man I can?t wait for this!?


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 15, 2011)

*The Battle Royal

part 1*

"Ladies and Gentlemen please welcome alberto del rios personal ring announcer Ricardo Rodriguez"

A shower of boos rain down on the grinning lackey who brings up the mic to his face as the music begins to play.












Alberto del rio rolls up in the newest ferrari blazing a bright red paint of coat that shimmers in the flashing camera lights. Opening the door he comes out, The hail of boos almost unbearable for people to hear.

"Damas e caballeros, levantate e recuerda que este hombre es mejor que ustedes en toda forma. Con el corazon de un leon en la fuerza de un oso. El Campion de campions, ALBERTOOOOOOOOOOOOO DEEELLLLLLLLL RIIIIIOOOOOOOOO!!!!!"


_(Translation: Ladies and Gentlemen, Please stand up and remember that this man is better then you in every way shape or form. Having the heart of a lion and the strength of a grizzly bear. He is the champion of champions, ALBERTO DEL RIO!)_


"And here comes alberto del rio looking as cocky as ever in his string of rental cars" 

"Rented, Denny are you soft in the brain, Alberto del rio is an aristocrat who doesn't know the meaning of budget. This man could wipe his ass with your life savings and still not make a dent in his bank account. Alberto del rio is truly one of our finer wreslters around and I hope for you sake and the fans that he is given the recognition he deserves, matter a fact"

Dangil stands up applauding the superstar who has entered the ring now doing his famous taunt. "BRAVO! BRAVO!" He exclaims as alberto del rio shoots him a nod of appreciation.

"Will you sit down already!"












Carlito's music hits the speakers and the fans react with a sea of cheers, The girls whistling at the stud. "From the carribean, Weighing 230 lbs, CARLITO!" The ring announcer bellows as the man makes his way down the ramp tossing an fresh green apple in his right hand.

"It's great to see Carlito back, After his injury four months back I'm excited just as these fans to see him back in action"

"OH Spare me Denny, This flash in a pan is as boring as they come. Carlito is nothing more then overrated pretty boy with a dead chinchilla on his head. I hope they injure him again today"

"The things you say make me lose hope in humanity" Denny retorded shooting a look of disbelief.

"I lost my fan in humanity when your mother decided to keep you" Dangil shot back seemingly almost uncomfortable in his chair as he squirmed around.

Carlito shot a look at alberto as he entered the ring putting his apple down the next entrance song quickly played.












Dolph Zigglers music hit and the fans ate it up quickly jumping up in down in their seas, The rafters shaking from the excitement. During his tenure at the WWE Dolph had changed from heel to face, his charisma and in ring skills winning the fans over.

"This punk, should be fined for what he's done to me!" Dangil barked referring to a month back when Ziggler layed a nice stiff right to the announcers eye.
Denny chuckled out of character and quickly regained composure.

"Dolph ziggler has gone out to even say that he'll win the battle royal and go on to claim the intercontinental championship, I'm sure the fans would love to see that"

"That fans are nothing more then ignorant sheep waiting to be flocked from water hole to another they don't know what's talent and what's trash"

Before he could finish the comment a towel hits his face as dolph flicks his hair at the announcers direction. Climbing the turnbuckle he receives a wave off cheers. Dangil is at a lost for words as he chucks the towel in Denny's direction.












The miz comes strutting down the fans boos roar through the stadium. Carlito shoots him a glance having lost to him only two weeks back. As he makes his way down the ring the announcers plug in their regular endorsements in the order of Slim Jims and the newest WWE game to hit the shelves praising it's realistic graphics and likelike movements. The miz looks around and grins at this competitors.












Daniel Bryans music hits as he comes out throwing his fist up in the air igniting a wave of Daniel bryan chants.

"Daniel bryan has really come into his own in the wwe don't you think Dangil. He's come from the bottom rung to competing in this amazing battle royal at survivor series"

"Sure the kid has alot of talent but what he needs to do is give more attitude and careless about what the fans think. Maybe then he'll actually start winning some matches and make some actually headway in the company"

"I'm sure he plans on doing that tonight Dangil, Nothing would do more for him then winning the intercontinental championship. A title that has served as a prestitgious stepping stone for many"

The stadium went black and a mixture of boos and cheers could be heard.












The chants began to amass as the lights played to the banging war drums resonating through the arena like thunder. 

"Love your hate, your faith lost
You are now one of us
Love your hate, your faith lost
You are now one of us"

The spotlight pointed to the ramp where Ink stood proudly in his wrestling gear for the first time. The barb wire design on his kick pads as well as his trunks layed against the jet black cover of his tights. 

"THERE HE IS THE MAN WHO WILL EVISCERATE THE BLACK VEINS OF THE WWE! THE MAN WHO WILL PATH A WAY FOR A BREED OF MORE TALENTED WRESTLERS AND GET RID OF THE MUSCLE BOUND BROOD IN THIS COMPANY!"

"Will you shut it, your spitting all over the place" Denny said shuffling his papers. 

Nothing from nowhere, I'm no one at all
Radiate, recognize one silent call
As we all form one dark flame... Incinerate

The superstar made his way down the ramp as the singing fans continue to chant along, The older fans quickly took to him hoping he would bring back a semblance of the attitude era. Climbing up to the ropes he shot one last look before enter in, The spotlike wildly orbiting around him. The theatrics where cut down as the lights shot back to normal. All six men stood in the ring as the fans were dying for the match to start.

The referree gave the notion and the bell rung!


----------



## Rakiyo (Dec 15, 2011)

*Battle Royal pt 2*

They instinctively lock, Alberto against Bryan, Dolph against Ink, and Carlito against Miz. "And here we have it, Del rio delivers a beautiful hip top and goes to work. This is the ethics of a champion, Something you wouldn't know of would you dangil" Denny jabs at the veteran superstars career

"Watch it Denny or else you'll find your self backstage with a broken arm"

Carlito whips the miz across the ring setting him up for a scoop slam but has it reversed into a ddt. Setting behind him the miz behinds to work at the neck with the headlock. Del rio attempts to push Bryan over the ropes for several seconds before having a kick delievered to side of his face.

"These young men are truly the future of the wwe"

"Dolph sets him up and BOOM! A powerful ddt from the former intercontinental champion." Bringing up ink by his long hair, He measures the superstar before delivering a drop kick to the chest. The young wrestler gripping at his chest as the air is pounded straight from his lungs. 

"Del Rip has bryan pressed against the turnbuckle, Winding back he delivers a powerful chop!"

"That had to hurt, Bryans lucky he isn't bleeding"

Pressing up against him, Del rio takes a quick breather before deliver a powerful Irish whip into the opposite turnbuckle. The pain shot through bryans back as he slammed straight unto the ground. Alberto marched forward but in his focus was caught off guard as The Miz landed on a devastating clothesline.

"What a beautiful move! Expertly executed with elegance, As I always say if it isn't miz! IT ISN'T AWESOME!" Denny snarls almost foaming at the mouth as he pushes the miz greatness.

"Hey denny tell me something, What's the view like up miz's ass?" Dangil said having grown sick of his co commentators support of him.

"Say what you will Dangil but the Miz is something you'll never be, A Real Superstar. HE IS THE MOST MUST SEE WWE CHAMPION! AN USHER OF THE NEW AND A BEARER OF GREATNESS!"

CLAP!

The sound of Johnny Ink's kick to Carlito's head stops the commentator cold as the audience oh's at the same time. Carlito falls dead to the mat as the superstar tries to catch his breath. Standing up to his feet he spots bryan perched up on the turnbuckle who takes a massive leap of faith. Quickly ducking bryan catches Dolph Ziggler in the mix.

Del rio capitalizes in the confusion tries to eliminate Bryan once more this time. Giving him one great push it seems as if Bryan had actually been eliminated causing the superstar to celebrate if only momentarily. Having held on to side of the ring Bryan used all his might to push himself up causing the fans to erupt in cheers as he quickly set himself atop the top rope.

Jumping once more he drop kicks a celebrating Del rio knocking him over the opposite eliminating the aristocratic superstar who sat outside now in disbelief.

"DEL RIOS ELIMINATED HAHA!!" Dangil couldn't help but laugh as Denny gritted his teeth.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 15, 2011)

*Divas contest!*

Dante?s music hit and he strutted down the ramp, sliding in the ring and spinning, pointing at different signs in the crowd.

?Dante! Has Arrived! In Houston Texas!? The crowd cheered wildly.
?Yeah! Ok now I know you all want to see as much of me as you can but
tonight is special. Tonight I?m taking a little bit of a back seat
here because this is the most important part of my career. Yes, you
the WWE fans will choose who gets my undivided attention. So without
further ado, lets get this show rolling. First up let me introduce to
you, the sultry, the sexy, Heather!?

Heather?s music hit and she looked pissed off. She had a steel chair
in her hand and she ran to the ring and Dante ran the hell out of it
as Heather angrily shouted words that should never come from any mouth
at Dante.

?Whoa whoa whoa, calm down. Just chill out OK? Look the thing I forgot
to mention is that the winner of this contest gets an opportunity to
be on the cover of Maxim magazine! And with that all the fame and
wealth that comes with it. Sound good??

Heather looked at Dante who seemed genuine enough and she reluctantly
nodded her head and put the chair down, and went to work on doing her
hair a bit and pushing up her boobs in her top.

Dante came back into the ring and stood next to Heather, ?OK and now
introducing the angel of the WWE, the sweet and innocent Kiya!?

Kiya?s music hit and she sheepishly made her way to the ring Dante
shook his head in disbelief at how pretty she was and held the ropes
open for her, if only to check out her ass as she bent over. He
grinned at the crowd. Both ladies were in the ring and Dante had to
quickly step between them to stop them from fighting.

?Save it for your match ladies. OK so it?s pretty simple. You have to
appeal to the crowd and they will decide who is worthy of the contract
with Maxim and while I reckon both of you are smoking hot, only one
can progress. So uh, Heather you go first?? 

The redhead looked the man over, he wasn't bad and she could handle walking on his arm for a week or two, as long as it took to get that spread in Maxim.  She wanted that more than she wanted anything well at this moment.  Raising her hand she signaled for something.

A smirk came across Heather's face.  ?Oh I have something special planned for you Dante.?  She practically purred as several wrestlers came out holding a very feminine single bed and a night stand.  Setting things up quickly with grins spread across their faces.  Put on the bed were several pillows and large stuffed animals.

?What is going on??  Kiya looked confused then arched an eyebrow as it dawned on her.  ?Gotcha.  You really think you can beat me that way?? 

?A pillow fight?  Honey, I can beat you at any time.?  they were both speaking into the microphone that Dante was holding, the grin on his face unmistakable as he turned a thumbs up at Dangil.  The commentator quickly rang the bell.

Grabbing Dante's hand, Heather pushed him onto the bed hard enough to make him bounce, and began to slowly climb on the bed between his spread legs.  

Kiya couldn't believe Heather's audacity.  Rushing forward she grabbed Heather by the hair, yanking her head back then smashing it forward.  Heather's auburn hair landed squarely at the top of the vee made by Dante's spread legs.  ?No no!  Wait what am I saying?  Yes yes!!!?  He yelled into the microphone.  

The blonde was done as she grabbed Heather's hair again and flung her backward.  Dante seeing the situation quickly vacated the bed and moved around the ring.  While he was moving, Kiya quickly grabbed the nearest thing, taking the stuffed animal she began to beat Heather with it.  The other diva tried to gain her feet but the onslaught from Kiya kept her stumbling for a few.

Finally Heather grabbed a pillow and turned.  The pair began wailing on each other with the soft weapons though watching them one couldn't tell if they were actually soft.  ?Damn I would love to be those pillows right now!? 

Kiya jumped on the bed and grabbing Heather, she pushed the other Diva's head into the mattress and preceded to spank her extremely hard, mostly to cause severe humiliation to the other woman.  ?Oh yes!  Yes!?  Dante was practically crying as he watched the woman doing what he thought was a fight over him.

?My son...?  Tears also sparkled in Dangil's eyes for the same reason, Denny was only facepalming and  shaking his head at the Diva's.

Heather quickly turned the tables as she grabbed Kiya, lifting her over her shoulder.  Kiya wouldn't be outdone and slithered down Heather's back and grabbed her legs to swing her.  It didn't work as the other Diva dropped down, straddled Kiya's chest and began to pound her head into the mat then grabbed a stuffed animal and placed it over Kiya's face.  

?Wait!  She needs to breath!  You guys can share me!?  Dante cried then Heather looked around, ignoring the man.  She slipped over the side and began looking under the ring for something.  Kiya on the other hand was taking the time to regain her breath and her feet.

Not finding what she was looking for, Heather slid back into the ring, grabbed Kiya and body slammed her on the bed that still stood in the ring.  While Kiya was trying to regain her strength and stand, Heather grabbed a pillow and moved the nightstand, sliding the large alarm clock into the pillowcase.  

?Don't give up!  Keep fighting!?  Dante tried to coax Kiya into continuing.

Quickly Heather turned and swung the pillow but Kiya had been given to much time and jumped over the pillow and slammed her feet into Heather's face.  The two crashed down and Heather crawled to the corner where at first looking from side to side Kiya shrugged and pranced forward and did a perfect Bronco Buster.

?Kill me now!?  Dante dropped to his knees, tears streaming, the exact position that Dangil was in.

?Oh for the love of...?  Denny's head crashed to the table.

Kiya pulled Heather to her feet, giving her a quick punch to the face, as she was dazed Kiya climbed the ropes, hooked her legs over Heather's shoulders and flung her self backward.  Unfortunately Heather was ready and caught the blonde causing her dangle from Heather's shoulders.  

The redhead turned getting ready to pile drive Kiya into the mat but the fans began to cheer ?Kiya!  Kiya!  Kiya!?  It was clear who their favorite was, so Dante dropped to his hands next to the bed causing Heather to stumble just as Kiya raised up.  They crashed to the bed with Kiya sitting on Heather's upper half.  Grabbing one leg she pinned Heather down.

?One!  Two!  Three!?  Dante slammed his hand on the bed and crowd went wild.

Kiya was ecstatic, leaped off of Heather and as Heather stood began to jump on the bed.  Heather began to yell at Dante but he walked over and raised Kiya's hand.  

The redhead was beyond angry.  ?You'll get yours in a bit, Bitch!?  Heather screamed and slid out of the ring and stormed toward the exit followed by boos. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



  For those that want a visual.  
[YOUTUBE]YBMFg6WBfVM[/YOUTUBE]
((Heather/Stacey ? Kiya/Terri ? Starts at about 1:58 stops at about 4:09))




Kiya was so excited she jumped into Dante's arms and gave him a big kiss.  No one thought the crowd could get any louder but it had.

?This is a day that will go down into the history books!?  Dangil exclaimed standing and cheering with the crowd.

?I've no doubt about that.?  Denny shook his head.  ?Let's take a commercial break while they get ready for the diva match.  ?Wait!  Those to are going to face off again!  This should be really interesting!!!?​


----------



## Vergil (Dec 18, 2011)

As Kiya planted Dante with a kiss, Dante raised his arm up in celebration much to the amusement of the crowd. The superstars left during the commercial break with the pair leaving together,

“You’ll do a much better job than Kelly Kelly in the Maxim shoot, plus you can actually wrestle and you’re a good kisser. Damn I think you might actually be perfection. If you need any help getting dressed let me know, I know that some of the wrestling attire can be tricky to put on.” Dante remarked with a cheeky grin.

“Oh and watch out for Heather. I’m sure you know but she’s a vicious one. That Inka too….let’s put it this way I’m glad I’m not you. One of them has a finisher that smashes you between the legs! That is not cool!” Dante said, “Anyway good luck I’ll be rooting for you. I gotta go take care of some family matters.”


*Dante + The Prophet  vs Vergil + Armageddon*

The promo ran with a red filter as both Dante and The Prophet were beaten by the sadistic duo of Vergil and Armageddon. Chokeslams, chairshots, stompings – all the impacts seem a thousand times worse than what they were thanks to the exaggerated sound effects and dramatic replays. It cuts to The Prophet laying on the table and the doctor shaking his head sadly only to be suddenly grabbed by an unholy hand, followed by the image of a sick smile full of yellow crooked teeth. It cuts again to Dante with a microphone confidently verbally beating down the two villains of the piece “At Survivor Series I'm being put in the ring with something vile. Something horrid and disgusting. Something that I don't really want to touch. And in addition to that the Prophet is my tag team partner."

It cuts back once more to a wall with Vergil and Armageddon’s name scratched in filth and Denny asking “Who will Survive this tag team match?!”

End Promo

First the heels enter. Both Vergil and Armageddon enter to a new soundtrack, one that shocks the WWE crowd;

The Breakout

Vergil and Armageddon are not alone! They have joined the now, the New World Order, the infamous group that will systematically dismantle any opponent. They are accompanied by one of the founding members the huge and intimidating Kevin Nash. The trio enter the ring and Nash, once the boos die down grabs the microphone. 

“You know when this new generation of Jason came in, we more experienced superstars were concerned. Concerned that we would be pushed to the side while a bunch of nobodies came in and took what was ours. That they’d be given opportunities that we deserved. HHH even went so far as to declare all out war on them. But then we saw something. We saw parts of the Generation fighting and not only fighting but damn near killing each other and I said to Hunter – look at these guys. What do you see?”

Nash paused

“Yeah, we saw ourselves in them. We saw potential, we saw the desire to win by any means necessary, we saw that some superstars had what it takes to make it. So without further ado I’d like to introduce to you the new members of the now, Vergil and Armageddon!”

The pair raised their arms and slowly nodded with a half smile. Kevin Nash applauded in the background and ordered the crowd to show respect to the new additions, which was only met with a passionate round of boos.

Vergil took the microphone and slowly breathed in and exhaled. “The fact that you are showing such disrespect to Kevin Nash, shows that you WWE fans know nothing. I’d expect nothing less from people who live in this disgrace of a state. Armageddon and I have now secured our place with the winning side and in this business that’s all that matters. Dante has aligned himself with a person that is just like him. A natural born failure.”

Dante’s music hit and he strutted down the ramp. He looked around to see Kevin Nash who had left the ring and was standing ominously on the side. He smiled and winked at him, making a gesture suggesting that Vergil sucks Nash’s cock. The referee stopped them from attacking Dante there and then as they waited for the Prophet to arrive.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 20, 2011)

*In the parking lot...*

The redhead Inka had just parked her motorcycle, she was walking away, then she noticed a familiar face.  ?What the hell are you doing here?? she growls at Sheamus's look-alike.

?I just wanted to see my sister in 'er first Pay-per-view match.? the man replies, standing calmly infront of the fireball.  She was angry, you could tell, she couldn't even talk.  She pulls her hand back and hits the man.  Hard.  He staggers back, into obviously,  one of Alberto Del Rio's cars.  The car honks, but doesn't go into a full alarm mode.

The man shoves Inka, ?What'd you do that fer?? he steps forward at her.

?Because.? She says and shoves back.

?Y'know I don't hit women, but I can't really consider you one can I?? He smirks, standing there, in the background Zack Ryder is taking a video of the whole fight.

Inka's body is shaking with anger now, she slams a good one on his chest, making hm cringe alittle.  He just pushes her away like a little kid.  Sure it's a fight, but he doesn't really want to hurt his sister when she has a tag team match near.

She leaps forward, striking him, and slamming him face first into a yellow Ford Mustang.  He gets up and rubs his face a bit.  He strikes back, as a stomach shot, she staggers back into a Rainbow Volkswagen Bus.  She kicks his knee and steps back, striking once more at his chest, knocking him into a Green '68 camero.  She stops, shakes her head, and walks away, she needs to be ready for her match tonight.

*That plays during the set-up for the battle royale.*


*Yuki...
Smackdown...*

?Fighting in somebody's refurbished bomb shelter.  I guess technically it was street fighting, but we just called it The Game.  If we couldn't keep up with our opponent, we would be heavily wounded, if not killed.  I was one of the few that didn't.? she explains to the small girl, ?I have NO idea who that woman was, I don't even know if she's part of the WWE...? Yuki says as she spots a tall somebody walks around a corner, somewhat quickly.

*Survivor series...
*
Yuki walks through the building, awaiting the Tag team match, she is pacing by now, it's her first performance in a pay-per-view match, and the nerves are kicking in.  She walks a few steps and stretches.  ?I don't know how we're going to take 'em out...Heather, she's a Diva's diva any way you cut it, but a tough one...I don't even know why she even decided to get involved in the WWE, she's one of those women that manipulate men to get her way.  But how she could do that in the Diva division is beyond me.  I mean really, it makes no sense.  She'd just be a terror if she doesn't get her way.? Yuki laughs at the thought of Heather having a temper tantrum like a child.

?That Inka is another tough one, strong too obviously.  But not so fast, so if I can stay out of her reach long enough to hit her from behind with a Whirlpool Smash...? she pauses, ?No, I'll have to go for something more of a disabling move, then a leap from the ropes...possibly a Rabid Squirrel if I can get a tag from Kiya, well that might be how it has to be for the whirlpool smash too... Man she is tough, she's strong so anything I toss at her she's likely to either catch or walk away practically unharmed.  The submission moves of Kiya might work well on Heather, so we might have to focus on wearing out Heather, pinning her.  But if push comes to shove, I think it might be best to aim for the legs...?she says to herself as Kiya comes over to wait for the next match.

?Congrats...? Yuki says with something on her mind, ?You mind if I start out the match?  I mean you just had a match so it wouldn't be fair.? She says, grinning nervously at her childhood friend, ?Please??

?It's just like any other match you've been in, forget the audience, forget the cameras, it's just the four of us, in that ring.? Kiya says as the Tag team music begins.












The pair walk out dancing, Yuki's heart was beating faster than ever before, she pulls a high flying Sin Cara entrance into the ring, with Kiya climbing over the rope close behind.

The fans are roaring loudly with cheers and boos. When a second song starts, the lights dim and the pair, the opponents walk towards the ring, pushing and shoving eachother.












One person from each team stays in the ring.  Heather and Yuki.  Yuki was bouncing on her toes, awaiting the word to tell them to begin the match.  It begins, Yuki falls back on the ropes, and charges towards Heather.

"Heheh, Dumbasses." Inka says, mocking the opponents.


----------



## Chaos (Dec 22, 2011)

*The Prophet*​
The lights in the arena turn off. The crowd falls silent. Then the music hits.










​
Blinding white lights turn on. The Prophet walks out onto the ramp. A yellow-toothed smile is on his face. Thick black scabs still run over his whole body, somehow they haven't healed in the slightest. The Prophet keeps walking. He doesn't look around, doesn't glance at the full crowd a single time. His eyes are focused on the ring, and the Prophet walks on slowly, coming down the ramp. A part of the crowd cheers, another part of the crowd boos. The Prophet doesn't notice. The Prophet doesn't care. 

He arrived at the ring, grabbed the lowest ropes and jumps into it, not even noticing Kevin Nash who is mimicking puking. The big scab on his back breaks and a little blood flows out, a deep dark red. "That's one focused guy." Dangil speaks. The Prophet nods towards Dante, then grabs a mic. His smile widens even more as he takes another glance at his opponents. "So here we are." The Prophet whispers into the mic, his voice cold and dead, not a sliver of emotion in it. 

He glances at Vergil and Armageddon, his eyes coming to rest on the big masked man. "Armageddon, you call yourself, though you do not seem able to even say your own name." His voice still barely a whisper, though the whole arena hears him loud and clear. There was something disturbing in that whisper, something vicious and menacing. "It is funny that you name yourself after the end of the world as we know it, while you have no idea how this world will end." He was met with looks of confusion. "Don't worry, big man. I will show you the meaning of your own name before this fight is over." He laughed, another cold sound, high-pitched and without any true joy behind it.

"This world, my dear opponents, is about to burn. When it starts burning, I will rise. And when it's done burning... Well, someone will have to stay around to take care of your charred bones, no? Even though both of yours are barely sufficient as toothpicks." The Prophet walked at his two opponents. Armageddon lunged for him, but the Prophet easily side-stepped the blow. Vergil just eyed him with hate. "I wonder sometimes about you two, you little maggots thinking they have found some sort of power." Armageddon lunged again. Once again, the Prophet side-stepped. Blindingly fast, the Prophet swept one leg out under the big man and put his foot on him. "I wonder which of you will break first and eat the other just to stay alive a second more themselves."

Vergil stepped towards him and Armageddon tried to grab the Prophet's leg. He  jumped backwards, out of range of his two crazed opponents. The referee stepped in front of Vergil, keeping him away from the Prophet as he returned to his own side of the field, high-fived Dante and jumped to the other side of the ropes. He gave his two opponents one more menacing glare. "Lets see how good you are when the numbers are even, kids." Then he casually tossed the mic over his shoulder. The mic hits the ground with a thud.

The bell rings.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 24, 2011)

*Dante, The Prophet vs Vergil, Armageddon with Kevin Nash*

The match was underway and Vergil stood in the ring with Dante. The stances were vastly different, Vergil moved only when he had to, watching; whilst Dante side stepped around him energetically. 

“Been a while since we faced off bro.” Dante said, Vergil smirked.

Both men struck at the same time, Dante performing a jumping spinning kick, with Vergil going low for a sweep. Both men span round as they missed each other and stared into the others eyes. Dante barely stopped, he landed and leaped once more, executing a flying clothesline, which again Vergil ducked under.

Vergil fired a side kick to Dante’s back but the man in red did the splits and avoided it. He performed a half back somersault, his feet racing towards Vergil’s chest but he dodged.

They looked at each other again. Principles aside these two men were equally matched with neither able to land a hit at all on the other. The crowd showed their appreciation for the athletic display and the two men changed tactice. Vergil held out an arm to initiate a fair grapple. Dante nodded as he looked at the hand and reached out tentatively to grab it. Just as the fingertips touched, Vergil kicked Dante hard in the stomach showing a lack of sportsmanship, which was followed by  brutal elbow to the back of the head. Vergil now had the upper hand, throwing Dante into the corner where Armageddon was and beating down on him furiously. The ref initiated a 5 count to stop the beating and at 4 and a half Vergil stopped, tagging Armageddon in who climbed over the ropes and continued the beat down. 

The power of the masked man was obvious. Each blow to Dante was like a hammer strike and before he knew it, Dante was lifted in the air and slammed down, sending a shock through his back. Armageddon went for a quick cover but Dante kicked out easily at 1. The pressure kept up; Armageddon snaked his huge arm around Dante’s neck and dragged him to the corner once more where Vergil tagged in, jumping over the ropes and landing on Dante’s stomach.

The Prophet was powerless to help until he was legally tagged in as the ref would quickly usher him out should he make an intention to do so. Dante was on his own and Vergil and Armageddon were putting on a clinic on how to be an effective tag team. They switched out regularly, putting various submission locks on Dante and wearing him down. 

Then as Armageddon was kicking him as he sat by the turnbuckle, Dante felt an inner rage. He caught the giant boot and though his body had been punished there was a surge of adrenaline, allowing him to not only block the stomp but to snake out his own leg and jarring it into Armageddon’s kneecap. Dante got up quickly and punched Vergil square on the nose as hard as he could, causing him to fall and the man in red focussed his attention on Armageddon as he was all that stood between him and making a tag to The Prophet. The crowd started to stand and make noise as they sensed that Dante could do it. 

He unloaded a flurry of kicks into the powerful but slower opponent and then started his signature manoeuvre, the Dance Macabre. First it was a clothesline, then a dropkick, then a running DDT and finally Armageddon was thrown by a vicious running hurricarana. 

The barrage had utterly spent Dante and he crawled to get to his corner as Armageddon tried to regain his senses. Vergil too was wearily getting up and stuck his hand out to make the tag. The Prophet would have a huge advantage if only Dante could reach the extended hand. Dante crawled, dragging himself; all the strength having left his legs.

He was almost there..

Almost…

Dante made it! Dante’s hand slapped the dirty hand of The Prophet just as Armageddon tagged in Vergil and now The Prophet was on fire!


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 9, 2012)

_*Diva Division Tag Team Match...*_

Heather dodges Yuki the first time, the thin woman hitting the ropes on the other side, on her way back she slams straight into the arm of Heather, dropping to the ground.  Heather immediately spins Yuki over, pulling her into a sharpshooter.  Yuki flinches as she stretches; she looks around, her eyes wide trying to find some way to get herself out.

“Kiya!  Remember?” Yuki exclaims to her partner who nods in response.  “I’ll never give up, never back down.” Yuki says, getting up onto her elbows, Heather starts bending.  Yuki twists alittle and gets her hand around Heather’s hair.  Getting a good grip she yanks Heather to the mat.

“You bitch.” Heather growls as Yuki stands, sprinting over to tag Kiya.  Kiya gets into the ring with an angry Heather.  Those two went at it like a pair of rabid dogs, beating each other, and throwing the other around.  Yuki distracts the ref at one point to let Kiya get a good chomp down on Heather’s hand, while Heather had her in a submission move, something Kiya wouldn’t normally do.  Heather howls after the bite.

Anya Toll is a bad influence on the Face pair.  

Kiya and Heather tag their partners in after giving each other a good thrashing.  Yuki bounces on her toes as Inka grins evilly.  Yuki dives into a roll as Inka throws a strong fist towards the other woman.  The dive makes her look down. She then knocks Yuki flat when she was running for the turnbuckle.  Inka then grinds the heel of her military-style boots in Yuki’s back, giving a psychotic look that rivaled the best.  Yuki grabs the rope and pulls herself out from underneath.

_*10 minutes now*, all diva's are getting exhausted, they have been tagging each other like no tomorrow..._

She stands on the top rope, leaping, giving a top rope spear, knocking the Fireball to the mat.  She grabs her leg.

“One, Two.”  The fireball sits up, Yuki jumps to her feet and tags Kiya in, Inka couldn't get to Heather.

Kiya leaps out of the way of a pair of fists, then gets caught in the grasp, getting brought into an upside-down bear hug.  Kiya thought fast, she wraps her legs around the fireball's neck, then slips through the legs of her opponent, catching her in a pin.

“ONE!  TWO!  THREE!” The crowd cheers loudly, the heel pair walked out of the ring swearing the other women out.


----------

